# 2013 Halloween and Autumn Scents, Candles and Fragranceology Discussion Thread



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to get a thread started where we discuss the scents of Autumn and Halloween. I'm a huge fan of all the holiday aromas and begin my annual scent-a-thon at the start of September. 

I buy all of the Yankee Candle offerings but also have recently bgeun mixing in some scents from Scentsationsla, who I feel make outstanding Halloween scents.
So I thought we could discuss your favorite smells, custom blends that you make, and what you're looking forward to trying for this fall. Also, hopefully we'll get some rumors as to what Yankee Candle may be offering us this year.

I'll get started: One of my favorite custom scents that I mixed up last year was what I call Halloween. I melt in a jar a votive of the Yankee Candle annual Halloween patchoulli offering, a half of a tart of Evening Air and one scent cube of Witch's Brew (Licorice) from Scentsationals. It has a big throw, lasts for about a week, and to me just smells like everytthing Halloween should.

So what about you guys?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I take every chance I can to recommend Darkcandles as one of the best suppliers for sinister or autumnal scents out there.

http://www.darkcandles.com/

This Spring and Summer will give you plenty of time to decide what scents you want for Halloween. Graveyard? Dark Carnival? Bonfire? The best Clove on the market? You can get candles, heated scents and oils. Popular place for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Spats, I have to try them this year. I vow every year to place an order but always forget. So many people love their stuff. We need those members who use their stuff to give us reviews, much like Hilda and her Yankee reviews. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, like I said, I think Darkcandles.com has the best pure clove scent available.

Scents work like this - candles give a suggestion to the air, something you smell every now and then, nice touch for those who don't want the entire house perfumed.
Wax melts give a constant smell, stronger than candles, but generally confined to the room they are in, with a little travel down the hallway. The strongest is the simmering oil. It can fumigate an entire residence easily.

I like Bonfire, a smokey orange smell with some spice in it. Nice, general autumn scent, really kills the summer heat.
Dark Carnival is one of the most popular. It smells like a circus midway, minus the animals. It is popcorn and sugar, best description I can give.
Haunted House was surprising. I figured it would be a musty old house, but it is a sweet musk with some leather and wood tones to it. Very 'sitting in the parlor on a stormy night' kind of a smell.

Some people are nuts for Jack O' Latte, a coffee/pumpkin spice combo that for lots of folks is just the epitome of a dark October night. Haven't tried it myself, but I intend to as soon as it returns to Darkcandles this summer.

I buy smaller candles. I like the small hint in the air. My house is small, though, and a larger residence would likely benefit from a wax melt or oil.

Hope that helps as a review. I still have a lot of scents from Darkcandles to try.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, I think I need them all! I just clicked on their website and they have a "Werewolf Collection" as well! OMG !

I am going for the oils. They have a Buy 4 get 1 free deal right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

double post


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I just heard about their new summer scent "Campfire Treat". That sound sremarkeable for the fall. Another custom blend I do is what I call Samhain. It's got Yankee Candle Firesde, Apple Cider, Autumn Leaves and Harvest Moon from Scentsationals. I may substitute Firesdie with Campire Treat. The goal of this scent is to smell like a crisp outdoor fall party to celebrate the season.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Following this thread! I had so much fun reading about the Yankee Candles last year. I'm very seasonal with my scents, so I won't break out the fall candles until September, but I like having my shopping list all ready to go! Last year Apple Pumpkin became a new favorite, thanks to a recommendation from a HF member.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Following this thread! I had so much fun reading about the Yankee Candles last year. I'm very seasonal with my scents, so I won't break out the fall candles until September, but I like having my shopping list all ready to go! Last year Apple Pumpkin became a new favorite, thanks to a recommendation from a HF member.


I love apple pumpkin. I had to go back to Yankee for seconds! I too never burn autumn scents until September 1st. I love mixing them up. It's become a hobby of mine. I have 3 candle warmers around the house and actually use a knife to chop up pieces of candles and tarts for a variety of blends.

I have a spreadsheet I use that I have been working on for years (at work when I'm bored). It has all of my favorite Halloween and Thanksgiving movies, as well as all of the Yankee Candle and Scentsationals scents I have tried. I broke that section down into current perrennial favorites and new items, retired scents that I try to re-create, and custom blends that I make. This was last year's list of custom fragrances (some were Yankee Candle ideas but ya can't waste a good idea)
PUMPKIN PATCH - HARVEST AND SPICED PUMPKIN
TRICK OR TREAT - CANDY CORN AND BUTTER CREAM
HALLOWEEN – LICORICE, PATCHOULLI
HAUNTED CANDY - CHOCOLATE TRUFFLE, WHOOPIE PIE, BUTTER CREAM, CARAMEL
HALLOWEEN NIGHT – PATCHOULLI, LICORICE, EVENING AIR , HARVEST MOON 
COZY CABIN - AUTUMN LEAVES AND AUTUMN LODGE
HARVEST KITCHEN - KITCHEN SPICE AND HARVEST
JACK O’LANTERN – SPICED PUMPKIN, CREAMY CARAMEL 
SAMHAIN - AUTUMN LEAVES, FIRESIDE, HARVEST MOON AND APPLE CIDER
CRYPT - ROSE AND PATCHOULI
AUTUMN AFTERNOON – LEAVES, EVENING AIR, PINE, FIRESIDE
BLACK JACK - LICORICE AND BUTTERCREAM


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

u kno what reminds me of halloweeen? the smell of hot glue ... seriously ... i'm weird like that 

amk


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We have some classic Yankee Halloween candles which I can't burn, since the original one is going for $1000 online. Picked up most of the 2012 scents. Apple Pumpkin is very strong, and I burn that year round now. Also have received Dark Candles and were very good. Another one that I should have bought more of was from Big Lots, called Ginger Pumpkin. At $5 I thought it was a cheap imitation, but man I was wrong. Great scent, not overly powerful, but it kept its smell to the very last piece of wax, and it lasted over 2 months, burning it a few times a week. Now I can't find them anywhere. This year I'll be buying more, especially at that sale price pre-Halloween.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

annamarykahn said:


> u kno what reminds me of halloweeen? the smell of hot glue ... seriously ... i'm weird like that
> 
> amk


No, I know exactly what you mean. I would add to that construction paper. I think it's from doing art projects in school. There's a feeling I get every September when the leaves are changing and the wind is colder and it's getting that overcast look to the sky, where I feel like a little kid. It gives me a "homey" feeling that I can't recapture in my own home as an adult. It's that feeling of going to school making some construction paper leaves and gluing them to another piece of construction paper, or maybe a hand tracing turkey or jack o lantern and bringing those home to show Mom and Dad. And when I get home dinner is almost ready and there's Mom with a big hug and smile and Dad arrives shortly after and builds a fire in the fireplace. Fall.....I love it!


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

I've found that the "generic" pumpkin spice (my fav) candles' scent may not last as long as the Yankee Candle, etc. name brands, but you can buy 4 for the price of one of the name brands and actually get more smell per dollar, so to speak.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRKKKKK CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDLES

One of the biggest addictions I have going  

Dark Carnival forever!

Also mad props to Yankee Candles' "Apple Pumpkin" and "Witch's Brew."


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I had so much fun doing my little whimsical 'reviews' of a bunch of Yankee Candles last year! I HAVE to share this story! 

After melting the votives for the reviews, I placed them in a shoebox to store them and put them in the bottom of a cupboard in my kitchen island. I was pleased that everytime I walked by the island, I got a wonderful bouquet of scent. One night I pulled out my pots, which are on the other side of the island, and the bag of Carolina rice, and I made dinner. We sat down, and I could not get Witches Brew off my mind. After a few bites of the rice, my husband asked me what I used to 'flavor' the rice....

Uhhhhh.... I didn't use anything. ROFL Apparently, the Yankee Candles 'flavored' the rice. OOPS! So just a warning. Don't keep your candle stash anywhere near your rice! LOL


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I had so much fun doing my little whimsical 'reviews' of a bunch of Yankee Candles last year! I HAVE to share this story!
> 
> After melting the votives for the reviews, I placed them in a shoebox to store them and put them in the bottom of a cupboard in my kitchen island. I was pleased that everytime I walked by the island, I got a wonderful bouquet of scent. One night I pulled out my pots, which are on the other side of the island, and the bag of Carolina rice, and I made dinner. We sat down, and I could not get Witches Brew off my mind. After a few bites of the rice, my husband asked me what I used to 'flavor' the rice....
> 
> Uhhhhh.... I didn't use anything. ROFL Apparently, the Yankee Candles 'flavored' the rice. OOPS! So just a warning. Don't keep your candle stash anywhere near your rice! LOL


Patchoulli Rice......Kind of seems hippyish.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Well, I'm going to have to try some Dark Candles this year. What are everyone's favorite scents and why?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Patchoulli Rice......Kind of seems hippyish.


I know.... right? LOL Especially funny when you consider my husband's username here is Dedhedfred.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Do you do your own Yankee Candle Fragranceology mixing?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Do you do your own Yankee Candle Fragranceology mixing?


I'm not there yet. I am still searching and experimenting with the candles as produced. I'm sure down the road, I may start playing with marrying some of my favorites...


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

It's fun. I usually start off with a name actually. From there I think what that name means to me.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

This past Halloween was my first time with the scented candles, what we bought and LOVED is Yankee Candle's Witches Brew, and Candy Corn. We really liked both of them. To be honest I still have some of the sampler sizes ones left and I am still using some lol, I will use them throughout the year. But my room also looks like Halloween 365 loll. This season though I for sure want to try a lot more of the candles, from a few companies.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I always buy Yankee Candles full line of fall and Halloween scents. I tried Scentsationals last year as well and was very pleased. Their Candy Corn had more of a throw to it than Yankee's did....and they also have Witche's Brew (licorice) which Yankee only did a few times.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread got me in the mood (again)! I ordered a little sampler of Kringle Candles Halloween scents... I can't wait to get them and compare them to Yankee Candles. Then I think I'll get some of those Dark Candles collection sets to try too.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> This thread got me in the mood (again)! I ordered a little sampler of Kringle Candles Halloween scents... I can't wait to get them and compare them to Yankee Candles. Then I think I'll get some of those Dark Candles collection sets to try too.


What are Kringle Candles? They sound like Christmas scents?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> What are Kringle Candles? They sound like Christmas scents?


Mike Kittredge was the founder of Yankee Candles. He sold Yankee Candles around ten (?) years ago. His son started Kringle Candles a few years ago not far from where Yankee Candle was started. The candles are all white, and seem a little more pricey than YC. I've been curious to try them. I can't wait to get this sample collection of what they call 'daylights' (larger than a votive) 15 hour candles. I should have my husband light the candle and not tell me if it is the YC or the Kringle candle... See which one I like better. It says they named the company Kringle just because it is a name that makes people happy. LOL


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still a sucker for B&BW Autumn Day (formerly known as "Fig & Acorn".


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Darkcandles.com sent me a notice - they are bringing back Jack O'Latte this summer, as well as some new Halloween scents, so keep an eye on the site.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I love autumn scents - leaves, apples, spices, campfires - and I usually buy oils because I can mix them easily to make custom scents.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Helena Handbasket said:


> I love autumn scents - leaves, apples, spices, campfires - and I usually buy oils because I can mix them easily to make custom scents.


Scented oils are always a great way to go. I like that they evaporate quicker so I can try new scents faster. Sometimes that is the draw back of a candle, that it goes so long. When you have 50 different scents and only 6 weeks in any given holiday season you have to prioritize.

I did just get my hands on Yankee Candle's Campfire Treat. It is now in storage for the fall. It seemed more appropo to the fall than the summer to me.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Kringle makes me happy (Huge Christmas fan!). Let us know what you think about them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Kringle makes me happy (Huge Christmas fan!). Let us know what you think about them.


I will! I got them in the mail and I'll tell ya... even cold, those are fragrant little buggers!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

$1 tart and votive sale at Yankee right now!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/samps-tarts-1

PLENTY of fall scents!

Hilda, any report on those Kringles?


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

hollow said:


> $1 tart and votive sale at Yankee right now!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/samps-tarts-1
> 
> ...


Doesn't it figure they have the sale the week after I get a big haul. I tell myself every time to wait on the sales and coupons but I always get carried away. I did pick up some summer scents (for our beach trip) and about 5 Campfire Treats (for the fall)!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm excited to try some Kringle Candles finally. I got a sampler of four Halloween 'daylights' (12 hour) candles, which includes Witches Cauldron, Fright Night, Kringle Corn and Wolf's Bane. (howling) What suprised me is that they are in a hard plastic container. I instantly thought this was a fire hazard? LOL My husband assured me that it would be fine. The candles themselves are all white and the containers are pretty Halloweeny colors. Sniffing them cold... truth in advertising ~ as it states on the lid, I will agree they are 'highly fragrant'.









First up, Wolf's Bane. 









According to folklore, this yellow European woodland flower was used to ward off werewolves, or when fed to them, it would poison them. The plant is also actually toxic to we, mere humans, but I understand it can also be used with an incantation to prevent shapeshifters from changing form. So no matter how this candle smells, it is already fun to melt at Halloween to keep your shapeshifters in line. (Now is there a candle to keep my children in line?) I have no idea what the Wolfbane flower smells like... so my mind is wide open. Cold sniff. Powerful, but not overpowering. Instantly I made an association with men's grooming products. Not really floral, not spicy... slighty soapy? I could not identify a single note of anything I recognize. Sorry. I made my husband sniff it. He said it reminded him of some highend men's deodorant. LOL Now don't think this is bad! It's really is a gorgeous pleasant scent. It simply reminded us of expensive gentlemen's cologne or balm. As the candle melted, the more we thought yummy rich man's cologne. Like something you would find in one of those ridiculously priced gift sets. We exchanged a few 'so apparently wolves don't like to bathe' jokes. (When led me to a mental flash of Taylor Lautner in a bubble bath… but I digress.) Overall, it never was overpowering. It was a masculine fresh scent. Now this is not necessarily my favorite line of scents, but if you like that family of scents you will LOVE this candle... unless you are a werewolf of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Hilda, are those on the Kringle website right now? 

Thanks for you reviews. I love them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Hilda, are those on the Kringle website right now?
> 
> Thanks for you reviews. I love them.


No ~ I don't see them on right now. They had them on pretty quickly in the fall and then it seemed they were gone. There are a few on ebay I believe. Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread has me craving fall so badly!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I love love love to add seasonal fragrances! The only Yankee Candle I usually buy is their yearly Halloween patchoulli. As a rule I typically buy the 3 wick candles from B&BW. I adore them. They are a bit pricey but the store runs buy one get one sales quite frequently. Every fall I always add a few candles from Dark Candles to my Autumn assortment. I think they have super scents and oils. I am basically a candle nut and I like each of my seasons and holidays to smell the part. This year for Christmas all three of my kids ( all young adults) bought me B&BW's "Fireside" candles. (My winter night fav!) _Do they know me or what?_
Hilda thanks for the heads up on Kringle candles! I had never heard of them and they look and sound divine. Last summer I bought Target's tomato blossom candle as well as mint basil. The scents instantly brought back childhood memories of Iowa summers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Hilda, how does a Kringle tart compare to a Yankee tart? Have you ever melted a Yankee tart?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Hilda, how does a Kringle tart compare to a Yankee tart? Have you ever melted a Yankee tart?


This is more like a votive than tart. It has a wick and you melt it right in the container. I have melted yankee tarts in the past, but I don't really know how to compare these.

I will say that when I smelled this one cold, it seemed so soapy to me that I was disappointed. As it melted for a while, it really threw scent pretty far into the room. A lot more than most YC votives have. It's hard to describe, but this has such a fresh scent. It did not make me feel like gagging or bother me after a while. I am pretty sensitive to a lot of candles, that make me feel a little queasy after a while. That is why I try so many samplers. I am always looking for that next great scent that does not overwhelm me. 

I liked the Wolf's Bane. It would be great to burn in a bathroom or powder room ALL year long. It really has no Halloween association in the scent, other than the fun of thinking it has some relationshiop to werewolf folklore. LOL


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Just a heads up- YC facebook page has fans- hardcore fans- saying the Fall scents will be out in JUNE! Hooray!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Also, these are the *rumored* scents: Spiced Pear, Candied Apple, Green Bamboo, Autumn Lodge, Macintosh and Peach, November Rain, Lake Sunset ,Cozy Sweater, Pumpkin Wreath, Vanilla Chai, and Salted Caramel!

The folks on the YC fb page are know alot. The info is there, just keep an eye on that page!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

i still have my Yankee candles from last year which is what im using right now! lol glad i made a stock pile to last me the whole year! lol starting to get into that mood again!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

this thread rox! I have jotted down your ideas!!!! as for me, for some reason midsummer'snight from YC reminds me of Halloween. I think though, it's because one year, I bought them since they were almost black and burned them for Halloween. I also love Hocus Pocus and Halloween Night from Party Lite


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

agree! I am saving mine for September!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

I have heard that "November Rain" smells like men's cologne, and most people do not care for it.

Also, there are some fall scents in stores...randomly. Like some stores have one or two scents, and others none. So keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

hollow, do you have any link that says what the fall scents are?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> hollow, do you have any link that says what the fall scents are?


No, sorry. I go to the Yankee Facebook page and scroll down thru the comments...there are alot of YC fanatics who *somehow* have the names of the fall releases, and there are comments of those who have found the candles in stores.

I will go find the convos and post here:

"Back from the outlet! I was very sad that they did not have any Vanilla Chai or Salted Caramel. ( The only one of the new fall scents they had was Pumpkin Wreath, which I thought smelled fantastic and I grabbed it. They also did not have any Granny Smith Country Kitchen jars. Waaaaaah! They did have Tea & Honey which smells so good! Got those 2, Kiwi Berries, Pumpkin Brulee (SoHo - was glad to find this one, mine is just about done), Waikiki Melon and Polynesian Punch which smells soooo good!"

"It's amazing how a scent can bring you back to places in your life. I just lit up Autumn lodge for the first time tonight and it immediately brought me back to a cabin my family and I stayed at when I was a child. I haven't thought of that place in years, but Autumn Lodge brought it all back!"

"I was such a bad girl today! I called the mothership and ordered Vanilla Chai, Pumpkin Wreath, and Salted Caramel. Then I ordered from online, Mulling Spices, Lemon cake and giftsets of milk & cookies/peppermint cocoa and apple pumpkin/cinnamon & sugar. And I promised myself no more wax until SAS. Who am I kidding?"

I so hope they have them on the site soon. Autumn Lodge IS on the site! http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-lodge/1041885


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! that was really sweet to g through all that trouble! 
I can't wait to get my hands on those fall scents as well. Vanilla Chai sounds heavenly  
thanks again!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I still have three of my Kringle Halloween scents to try ~ but my boys and I have had the flu and I have not been able to smell for three weeks. I'm so eager to melt those samples... It's driving me crazy! LOL

I am looking forward to all of us sampling and talking about the new fall scents. I had a lot of fun last year.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

i'm burning bonfire right now and no one at work thinks it smells like bonfire. I think it definitely has a woodsy scent to it. I love it!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Hilda said:


> I still have three of my Kringle Halloween scents to try ~ but my boys and I have had the flu and I have not been able to smell for three weeks. I'm so eager to melt those samples... It's driving me crazy! LOL
> 
> I am looking forward to all of us sampling and talking about the new fall scents. I had a lot of fun last year.


Sorry you all had the flu! Horrible!

I want to learn how to post pics and do reviews like you did. I loved reading them and would love to hear from all the candle people how they like or dislike various scents from various candles...

I have tons of candles left over from last year so I will be getting a very small amount this year, but will get a bit of each just to see how they scent. 

FROM YC fb:

"I must own Pumpkin Wreath! It smells so good!
Like · · 13 hours ago
3 people like this.

so glad they did bring that one out
13 hours ago · Like

Me too. It reminds me of Apple Pumpkin (which I also adore).
13 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

How does the Pumpkin Wreath compare to the Harvest Welcome? I really liked the HW and I'm trying to decide whether to get more of it at the SAS or try the PW instead.
11 hours ago via mobile · Like

It's been awhile since I've smelled Harvest Welcome, but from what I can remember, Pumpkin Wreath doesn't remind me of it. Maybe someone else who has smelled both can weigh in? Pumpkin Wreath reminds me of Apple Pumpkin with maybe a hint of something else I can't quite put my finger on.
11 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2

Thanks Liz. How strong is the pumpkin scent in the PW?
11 hours ago via mobile · Like

I was reading a couple posts where people were finding them at the outlets. Called my outlet but they said they did not get fall scents until after the stores get them and usually are a season behind. Trying to figure out how Pumpkin Wreath showed up at the other outlets...I want one too. Where did you smell it Liz, regular store?
11 hours ago · Like

Liz Williams @Rosanda: I would say it's definitely present but not overpowering.
10 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

Liz Williams @M.j.: I smelled it at a regular store. I think they just got it and the other fall scents in yesterday.
10 hours ago via mobile · Like

I hope at least one of the two stores I shop at will have the PW and the other new Fall scents when I shop the SAS so I can check them out. Thanks again Liz!
10 hours ago via mobile · Like · 1

You're welcome! They had the votives too, so maybe they'll be $1 at the SAS.
10 hours ago via mobile · Like

HW and PW are totally different. HW has a great throw. So far PW has a mediumish to light throw, more like a Apple Punkin with a aplash of Apple Cider to it. I wish it had a stronger throw to it. The only strong throw has been from Salted Caramel.
4 hours ago · Like · 1

Thanks for the info on the throw...my nose might be like yours, so I'm not so sure that throw would be good enough for me (sighs). I too cannot really smell their apple scents, too light."


So- the fall scents are out there- somewhere- and will be in stores soon. Hopefully around Father's Day! They have a large jar of "Autumn Lodge" online but I am not plunking down $30 for it without knowing if I like it or not! A lady said that it has a definite pipe tobacco smell to it, which sounds good to me. I like outdoorsy and atypically scented candles...but we will see.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Hollow!! 

Must. Get. Pumpkin Wreath. Now.

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

spats,
I rec'd my order of dark candles Tuesday! thank you for mentioning them in this forum! bonfire and haunted house are by far my fave, but I love them all!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah...you guys are killing me!  I've been reading though this thread and now I am just itching for it to be fall now so I can put out fall scents! (Like some others, I prefer to use scents in the season they belong to...so I have to wait. Blah, it's going to be a long summer! Lol) Those Dark Candles sound awesome, especially the Full Moon as I love vanilla and spice type scents. That Jack-O-Latte scent sounds like it could be wonderful as well if they bring it back. I tend to love spice type scents mixed in with vanillas, pumpkins (including any brand candle/scent of pumpkin pie!!) and apples for fall. I normally have lots of candles, but last winter I bought a wax warmer and I'm excited for the fall scents of wax cubes to come out for it! (Yankee and Dark Candle co seem to only have wax tarts, which are larger than cubes, and my warmer is a mini one...so maybe I'll cut them in half.) I also match my kitchen and bath hand soap scents to the seasons as well...last year I had fall scents of hand soaps from B&BW like Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Creamy Pumpkin, Warm Apple Cider, Cranberry Harvest, Orchard Leaves, Cranapple Crisp, Caramel Apple and so on. (The hand soaps always leave a nice light scent in the air of the room each time you use them, so I love them for that as well.) They always have wonderful new scents each year, and a few of the regular faves, in both my hand soaps and candles. Oh, and just because I currently have it...my cousin bought me a B&BW candle last Christmas called Marshmallow Fireside. I am saving it for early fall use...but I did burn it once as a trial and it's lovely if you like scents like that! It really does remind me of a toasted marshmallow on a cool fall night. Very comforting. No idea if they will have it again this year, but I've seen them for sale online here and there still if you look for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Yankee Candle is having their Semi Annual Sale starting June 5th and going to (I believe) July 5th.

They will have many spring/summer scents, retired scents, accessories, some fall/winter scents left over from last SAS on sale, reduced, etc.

It is a great time to get some autumn scented candles and NOT pay full price.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

witchykitty! i'm just like you!!! I have seasonal scented hand soaps too!!!! I start in September with apple soap and candles. then in October I do the hallowen bbw hand soaps they have and my Halloween candles, mostly for YC and then a few from partylite and now some from dark candles. then in November I move to all things pumpkins, both scents for me and my home! and finally xmas scents!! I even match body sprays to the seasons!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> witchykitty! i'm just like you!!! I have seasonal scented hand soaps too!!!! I start in September with apple soap and candles. then in October I do the hallowen bbw hand soaps they have and my Halloween candles, mostly for YC and then a few from partylite and now some from dark candles. then in November I move to all things pumpkins, both scents for me and my home! and finally xmas scents!! I even match body sprays to the seasons!!


Hahaha...yes, I do body scents to match, too!!! Including sprays, lotions and even those tiny little anti-bac hand gels from B&BW. (People love when I pull those out and offer them some because they smell so good for the current season!) With all my scents, home and body, I also choose fall/harvest/apple scents which work from Sept through Oct...then slowly work in fun scents that work for Halloween and pumpkin scents for Oct...then more pumpkin, spice and cranberry type scents for Nov...then work into vanillas, spices and baked goods for Dec!  
All this talk of fall scents has had me using my leftover "Iced Carrot Cake" wax warmer cubes by Better Homes and Gardens at Walmart (They have terrific scents that last both in BH&G and ScentSationals...so much less expensive then Scentsy cubes...which I know are also nice, but are a bit pricey for me at the moment.) I know, it's summer, and using this spicy scent goes against my scent to season matching philosophy, but here in Illinois, for some reason, the high is only 65 degrees today, and only a little warmer yesterday and tomorrow...so I can pretend it's fall for a day or two!  Then, it will be back to my summer scents until Sept.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought my one summer Yankee Candle for the year - Black Cherry. Saving my budget for Fall scents! Pumpkin Wreath sounds great, but it would have to be spectacular to replace Harvest Welcome for me.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

i'm in st Louis and it's chilly and fallish here too! so i'm burning one of my new dark candle votives in honor of this amazing weather! and I have those anti bac too for holidays, LOL!! we are like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We were at Yankee Candle the other day and they had some of their new fall scents out. Pumpkin Wreath is amazing!! I got a bunch of votives in that scent and have been burning them since. Love it!

Oops just saw that someone else had posted about the Pumpkin Wreath already. I have a harvest welcome jar left for this coming fall and I compared the two. I wouldn't say that they are similar enough for one to replace the other. Pumpkin Wreath isn't quite as strong as the Harvest Welcome. I think I'd burn a large HW jar and a few of the PW votives along with it to compliment.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You'all are teasing me so. I am so curious to try the Pumpkin Wreath. I'm starting to get my sense of smell back after the flu. Looks like a trip to YC store is coming up. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> i'm in st Louis and it's chilly and fallish here too! so i'm burning one of my new dark candle votives in honor of this amazing weather! and I have those anti bac too for holidays, LOL!! we are like two peas in a pod!


Hahaha! Awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now I'm curious about this "Pumpkin Wreath" scent! Will have to find it to see if I like it.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I also use seasonal appropriate hand sanitizers from B&BW, as well as their hand soaps. Yummy Creamy Pumpkin!!! The scents last so long. The hottr it gets outside the more I look forward to fall. The only problem I havethis year is a huge surplus of a haul from last year. I'll never get it all burned. I tried to melt tarts at work but the snooty lady in the office next to me complained to HR. The same lady who enjoys eating burnt popcorn all day......


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

I just wanted to say, this is my first time posting and I really enjoyed all of your commentary on YC fall scents and Boney Bunch last year! I like to stick to seasonal candles and soaps (and body fragrances) too, but definitely the season I look forward to the most is fall and of course Halloween! Can't wait to see what else you guys find as we wait for all this stuff to hit the shelves! )


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Guess who dragged her kids an hour away to the nearest Yankee Candle shoppe?! LOLOL Thank you Hollow for the heads up about the debut of the new scents!

Now I have to wait for this head cold to clear to start sampling!


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

Hilda, did your store have them out or did you have to ask for them? Can't wait to read some reviews (if you are planning to that is)! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Witch Hayesel said:


> Hilda, did your store have them out or did you have to ask for them? Can't wait to read some reviews (if you are planning to that is)! Thanks for sharing!


They had a display of the votives near the register in the store. They were not with the other wall of votives. I just took a chance they had them and drove up there. We also have a YC outlet store about an hour in the other direction, but they don't carry new scents. At the YC store, they also had the Cozy Sweater and something-sunset? I just grabbed what I could. My boys are... rambunctious and we don't do so well in stores with a lot of breakables. LOL I have to get in and get out as fast as possible. LOL I did not see any of the other scents Hollow had mentioned originally. I was on the quest for the Pumpkin Wreath. Now I have a lingering head cold, and I have to wait until it's gone to fully appreciate the candles.


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

I know the feeling of a rambunctious small child in a store filled with glass! Just checked the YC website and semi annual sale starts today and the new fall scents are up! I know where I will be on my lunch break today...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

DRAT! I am on the road driving like a dumb maniac all this week. I passed a YC outlet in Osage Beach yesterday BUT COULD NOT STOP!

Save me some candles, pleease????

And Hilda, I want a hot, fresh fall candle review on here STAT! LOL!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, thanks for this *Witch Hayesel*! I've been wanting to get Storm Watch, & I was able to take adavantage of the "$10/item w/$25" and get it along with Nature's Paintbrush & Moonlight. Can't wait to try them


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone had dealings with Dark Candles since it changed owners? How is the service now? 

I am curious to try some of the YC Fall stuff, but they do not have a votive for Salted Caramel, which is the main one I am interested in.... so holding off for a bit.


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

I just placed an order with dark candles- the variety 12 pack of votives. I'll let you know what I think when I get them. They shipped fast at least. I ordered them on Tuesday and got a shipping notice today. Also, I went to my local YC...some of the new scents I didn't like at all (didn't smell them burning). I did buy the pumpkin wreath and November rain votives. So far so good with pumpkin wreath! The ones I was not impressed with were vanilla chai and the cozy sweater (or something like that).


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered some from Dark Candles a couple weeks ago and the whole experience was awesome! they were shipped fast and they smell wonderful!! my fave is bonfire! waiting till I have some more money to restock this one!


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that pumpkin wreath looks interesting. I am always game for the swirl candles like last year's toxic tonic, and poison apple tho! 



Witch Hayesel said:


> I know the feeling of a rambunctious small child in a store filled with glass! Just checked the YC website and semi annual sale starts today and the new fall scents are up! I know where I will be on my lunch break today...


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

witch hayesel what does pumpkin wreath smell like?



Witch Hayesel said:


> I just placed an order with dark candles- the variety 12 pack of votives. I'll let you know what I think when I get them. They shipped fast at least. I ordered them on Tuesday and got a shipping notice today. Also, I went to my local YC...some of the new scents I didn't like at all (didn't smell them burning). I did buy the pumpkin wreath and November rain votives. So far so good with pumpkin wreath! The ones I was not impressed with were vanilla chai and the cozy sweater (or something like that).


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

i've never heard of dark candles??? do they smell nice?



Serpentia said:


> Has anyone had dealings with Dark Candles since it changed owners? How is the service now?
> 
> I am curious to try some of the YC Fall stuff, but they do not have a votive for Salted Caramel, which is the main one I am interested in.... so holding off for a bit.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> I ordered some from Dark Candles a couple weeks ago and the whole experience was awesome! they were shipped fast and they smell wonderful!! waiting till I have some more money to restock this one!


Oh, Bonfire. How I love thee  But not as much as I love DARK CARNIVAL!!! Apparition is a fairly new favorite of mine too. 

I need to order some more oils from DC.... those are wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Gargoyle Collection (Online & Catalog Exclusive)
Tarts® wax melts Warmer

Yankee Candle sale tart burner, Gargoyle style!

$13.99

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/gargoyle-collection-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1282240


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

dark carnival is the next one i'm going to burn  but cold, it smells fantastic! can't wait!!!!


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't find the post I saw asking what pumpkin wreath smelled like! But anyway, to me it smells like it has a warm apple and pumpkin smell...I think if you combined apple butter and pumpkin butter that's the smell you'd get! I like it Better than apple pumpkin from last year.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Witch Hayesel said:


> I can't find the post I saw asking what pumpkin wreath smelled like! But anyway, to me it smells like it has a warm apple and pumpkin smell...I think if you combined apple butter and pumpkin butter that's the smell you'd get! I like it Better than apple pumpkin from last year.


Hmmm, With that in mind do you think they'll have the Apple Pumpkin this year. From what I thought it was wildly popular last year.


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Witch Hayesel. I was wondering what that candle smelled like. Next time i'm in YC I will have to pick one up! It sounds very nice!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I usually burn just Yankee, every year like some on here look at dark;s website and wish to order but never get around to it, my fav so far is witches brew, I also like spiced pumpkin. tried apple pumpkin was very strong once burned ... cant wait for fall this thread is making my senses tingle lol


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Guess who dragged her kids an hour away to the nearest Yankee Candle shoppe?! LOLOL Thank you Hollow for the heads up about the debut of the new scents!
> 
> Now I have to wait for this head cold to clear to start sampling!
> 
> View attachment 155054


I hope you feel better! Head colds are the worst. I loved reading your reviews last year, and cannot wait to hear what you think about these new scents! I love the color of vanilla chai. I'm kind of strange in that the color of a candle affects how I like it along with its smell. Like no matter how great that November Rain candle is, I'd have a hard time with that color blue in my house during the fall.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd really like to try Dark Candles, because a LOT of people on HF seem to like them, but I'm nervous about buying candles without being able to sniff them first. it doesn't help that I'm particularly sensitive to certain "perfumey" scents, and end up with headaches from them. 

For instance, I used to really like Yankee's Midsummer Night candle, but now I cannot bear to have it in the house. Stupid allergies.

Mostly I stick to Yankee, or the super-cheap knock offs I find at Wal-Mart and Michael's. You can almost NEVER go wrong with an apple cinnamon scent, in my opinion, and of course Yankee retired their Macintosh Spice scent that was my OMG-to-die-for favorite. So I get them at Wally or Michael's instead. Yankee also got rid of Cafe au Lait, which I loved, but Wal-Mart's Hazelnut Cream is a decent substitute.

Pumpkin Buttercream is probably my next favorite after Macintosh Spice (from Yankee). I SWEAR that it smells just like the pumpkin cake we make at work during the fall. I also really like their Pumpkin Apple (or is it Apple Pumpkin?), but have yet to buy one.

I did get a chance to sniff some of the new Yankee fall scents, and I really liked November Rain. The Salted Caramel was nice, too, but the others seemed a little bland to me. Maybe I'll like them better as the seasons change.


----------



## Witch Hayesel (Jul 27, 2012)

Stormygirl84, I ordered a 12 votive variety from Dark Candles of about $30 including the shipping. I'm sensitive to smells too, esp cinnamon! I tried 3 so far but made the dumb dumb mistake of burning them in my 3 votive holder from YC. Either the combo is bad or one or two of them I don't care for but now I don't know which! They did send me 2 free samples and both smelled great- one was lavender and the other was their Nosferatu scent.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> I'd really like to try Dark Candles, because a LOT of people on HF seem to like them, but I'm nervous about buying candles without being able to sniff them first. it doesn't help that I'm particularly sensitive to certain "perfumey" scents, and end up with headaches from them. .


This is why you buy one of Dark Candles' votive packs, so you can try several scents and then you go from there. I tried the Halloween pack first. Then I tried several others, and I was hooked. 

You can also order single votives or melts and try a scent like that.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooooooh, Dark Candles takes checks... I LIKE THIS!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes Stormygirl, I love the Pumpkin Buttercream too! I'll have to go check out the new scents....sounds like most ppl like the November Rain so I'm eager to smell that one. Never tried Dark Candles but will have to soon.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just burned the Vanilla Chai votive. AMAZING!!! I was kind of not into the whole candle smelling like tea thing...but...it totally smells like fall. Then when you think of all of the spices in Chai tea it makes sense. Would totally recommend. And...sorry if this is a repeat....I haven't gone over the thread lately...but Yankee is having their semi anual sale. Some great large jar candles for $13.99. Definitely worth a check!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Jules17 said:


> Yes Stormygirl, I love the Pumpkin Buttercream too! I'll have to go check out the new scents....sounds like most ppl like the November Rain so I'm eager to smell that one. Never tried Dark Candles but will have to soon.


Hey Jules, I have November rain, it smells like laundry detergent.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Witch Hayesel said:


> Stormygirl84, I ordered a 12 votive variety from Dark Candles of about $30 including the shipping. I'm sensitive to smells too, esp cinnamon! I tried 3 so far but made the dumb dumb mistake of burning them in my 3 votive holder from YC. Either the combo is bad or one or two of them I don't care for but now I don't know which! They did send me 2 free samples and both smelled great- one was lavender and the other was their Nosferatu scent.


ooooh, what does nosferatu smell like? I got a sample of dragon's blood.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I've decided to try a 12-pack of votives that I can choose for myself. That way if I find any that I REALLY like, I'll order a bigger one for Halloween.

I'm definitely going to get one (maybe two) of Dark Carnival, because I feel certain I'm going to like it. Can anyone else recommend their own favorites for me?


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

stormygirl, try bonfire. it's my fave! very woodsy and smoky! also haunted house!  and you made a good choice with Dark Carnival!  I think you will be happy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Bath and Bodyworks is having a candle sale, ya'll!

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...Candles-_-3-Wick+Candles&cp=12586994.12936192

3 wicks for $11 ea....some fall scents on sale- Salted Caramel, Apple Crumble, etc. Check it out!


Also, since we a creeping up on July, watch for Yankee Candle's fall catalog!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> Hey Jules, I have November rain, it smells like laundry detergent.


Yeah, I went over there the other day and no, I didn't like that one at all. Vanilla Chai wasn't too bad. Have to check out Dark Candles as Bonfire sounds great!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Jules17 said:


> Yeah, I went over there the other day and no, I didn't like that one at all. Vanilla Chai wasn't too bad. Have to check out Dark Candles as Bonfire sounds great!


Me too. I am not wowed by Yankee's fall scents. I have them and tried Pumpkin Wreath and Vanilla Chai so far. Ok, but nothing I am going to buy a stock of and burn/melt this fall.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Same here on the Yankee scents. I think I'll just stick to my Pumpkin Buttercream.

Right now Michael's has certain scents on sale for $2.99, and that includes the Apple Crisp candle. I went ahead and bought two. I'll probably buy a few more before fall even gets here!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one that didn't get Wow'd by the new fall scents at Yankee this year. I mean, they were ok, but not like previous years where there were one or two that I felt I just HAD to have. I miss their retired scent Moonlight Harvest and wish they'd bring it back. That one truly smelled like fall and got me in the Halloween mood.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Same here on the Yankee scents. I think I'll just stick to my Pumpkin Buttercream.
> 
> Right now Michael's has certain scents on sale for $2.99, and that includes the Apple Crisp candle. I went ahead and bought two. I'll probably buy a few more before fall even gets here!


I have the Apple Crisp from Michael's as well. I bought a couple on sale last year with a bunch of others. (I always catch terrific sales on candles at that place...and they smell great and hold their scents til the end!) I really like it. It has a nice, warm apple cinnamon scent! I have already burned it a little this year, but I am saving the rest of it for the beginning of fall.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have the Apple Crisp from Michael's as well. I bought a couple on sale last year with a bunch of others. (I always catch terrific sales on candles at that place...and they smell great and hold their scents til the end!) I really like it. It has a nice, warm apple cinnamon scent! I have already burned it a little this year, but I am saving the rest of it for the beginning of fall.


The nice thing about Michael's candles is that they're roughly the same size as the Yankees, but about 1/5 the price. Even if they hadn't been on sale for $2.99, they're normally only $5.99, and even then they have dollar-off sales on them every couple of weeks. Sure, you don't get some of the more interesting scents (I doubt I'll ever find anything that compares to Yankee's Mountain Lodge, which I SWEAR smells exactly how I remember my granddaddy smelling), but the basics are great.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> The nice thing about Michael's candles is that they're roughly the same size as the Yankees, but about 1/5 the price. Even if they hadn't been on sale for $2.99, they're normally only $5.99, and even then they have dollar-off sales on them every couple of weeks. Sure, you don't get some of the more interesting scents (I doubt I'll ever find anything that compares to Yankee's Mountain Lodge, which I SWEAR smells exactly how I remember my granddaddy smelling), but the basics are great.


Exactly! I love being able to go to Michael's and get more candles for my money. I always find scents I really like, too, even if they may not be as fancy as some of Yankee's scents, like you said. If you happen to not find them on sale, Michael's almost always has coupons going on that they give you at checkout or you can print out online! Sometimes I've even hit sales that make the smaller jar candles and candle tins only .30 a piece! I've come home with bags of candles from there before, lol. Really, though, I've never been particular to any name brand before for candles. I just buy what I like the scents of best when they are on sale! Same for my wax cubes for my mini wax warmer...I have found many less expensive brands with wonderful, long lasting scents in many different stores. (Yankee doesn't seem to have mini wax cubes available, only wax tarts which are too big for my mini warmers, so I can't buy their scents for that anyway. Though, if I found a scent I absolutely loved from them, I suppose I could try to cut the wax tart into smaller pieces...)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Well my cold is gone and I've regained my sense of smell. I was getting worried! 

What is ironic, is that I checked back on my candle reviews on my Facebook page, and it was exactly one year ago this week that I started sampling autumnal candles last year. Looks like I'm right on schedule! LOL

*YANKEE CANDLE VANILLA CHAI*









I started with the Vanilla Chai votive because it drew my attention right from my sporty little Yankee Candle paper shopping bag. The cold scent mystified me. It was strong and spicy. Gave me a very Middle Eastern feeling. I could not pick one spice out, but it was deep rich muddled spices with a background of something sharp. As it melted, it has a wonderful super strong throw. It was… musty? spicy! exotic! I’m imagining strong black tea base with all sorts of spices. Even cold, sitting on the table, with a fan blowing, this votive is scenting my living room. It’s nice. Yankee Candle’s description reads, “About This Fragrance: The perfect accompaniment to "me" time, this is a supremely satisfyingly rich and spicy recipe of ginger, cinnamon and vanilla. Just as brewing a cup of tea, slows us down and relaxes us, so do this Indian and flavor-inspired fragrance. Great spice notes, really perky ginger, and sweet cinnamon make for a hearty scent perfect for cozying up at home on a chilly night.” I have to admit, this candle is ‘not my cup of tea’… I didn't love it. However, folks who like strong earthy rich candles would probably like it a lot! 
I’m going to give Vanilla Chai a very strong three out of five happy pumpkins +


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

LOVE your review, Hilda. I am with you on VC. It is ok- just not a fall/Halloween vibe for me. It is not a bad scent- it is pleasant enough- just doesn't do fall for me.

On a different not, I am loving your Facebook page. I don't have a fb account anymore but always look through my daughter's at your page. It is really great...your stuff for Christmas blew me away! 

I am hoping that when the Halloween YC items come out, they will release a few Halloween scents. This far, I am sticking with last-last years Yankee scents for fall.


----------



## Ruballo12 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello I'm new to here.i love the fall and Halloween time.i saw the discussion on Yankee candle for Halloween and fall.i recently just went to Yankee candle and they have some good smelling falls scents out.the one I like the most is pumpkin wreath.and I also asked them if they would be doing the Halloween preview this year again and they will be.its the weekend of August 3rd.cant wait.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

*YANKEE CANDLE PUMPKIN WREATH*









I was eager to sample Pumpkin Wreath. I made a special trip to the Yankee Candle store just to get my hands on this new candle. I absolutely adore pumpkin spice candles. When I sniffed the wrapped votive in the store, it was nice but pretty mild compared to the other new scents. Unwrapped, it was stronger. I did not really get a traditional pumpkin scent… more like squash. LOL (I know. Pumpkin is a squash, but I think you know what I mean.) It was lighter on the pumpkin part. Spicy, but I could not put my finger on which spice. Then there was a sort of strange scent. OK. Call me crazy, but I suddenly was thinking about when I make wood props and I saw a piece of pine. LOL When the candle melted, there was not much scent throw into the room. Still not getting a strong pumpkin scent. The spice made me think of something Christmasy… so I’m guessing nutmeg or cloves. Then there was that nagging wood thing again. So I was eager to look up Yankee Candle’s description. “About This Fragrance: The wreath on the front door to signals the change of seasons and welcomes family, friends and visitors. The irresistible aroma of fall pumpkins, infused with earthy oakwood, hearty cinnamon bark, and clove, warmly welcomes the season, too. This nature-inspired scent contains apple, resinous spice, and wood notes that play beautifully off the true-to-life pumpkin fragrance.” I laughed out loud when I read this. WOOD!?! So I don’t know what to say. I didn’t hate this candle. However, my all time favorite candles are the pumpkin family, so I have to admit I was disappointed. Really? Wood? I’m still chuckling. To be fair, it’s an all around nice autumn smell. Honestly. It just does not begin to compare with many of the other autumn pumpkin candles that I love. I do think it would be nice in November. For some reason, pumpkins, cloves and wood seem appropriate then. LOL 
I will give Pumpkin Wreath an It’s OK three out of five smiling pumpkins.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I can understand the pine undertones, I guess... It is supposed to be a wreath. I don't know. They didn't have this scent out to try last time I went to Yankee, so I didn't get to sample it, but judging by how unimpressed I was by the other new ones, I'm not in a rush to try this.

Come on, Yankee! Bring back my Macintosh Spice and Cafe Au Lait!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

YANKEE CANDLE SALTED CARAMEL










I have to be honest… I was not looking forward to sampling this candle. I sampled Creamy Caramel last year and really did not like it. I found it to be heavy, overpowering and sickeningly sweet. So I really thought I was not going to like this at all, but I was curious. The cold smell was nice. Surprisingly light. Just a nice mild sugary scent. As the candle melted, I was pleasantly surprised. It was not heavy and strong like the Creamy Caramel. This brought back memories of my grandmother, who always had a bag of caramels in her night stand. My cousins and I would sneak in and steal them, savoring that silky sweetness. I could not believe I was liking this candle! It had a strong throw, but not overpowering. Here is Yankee Candle’s description: “About This Fragrance: Sweet surrender is yours with our luscious gourmand confection of burnt sugar, sea salt, and smooth vanilla caramel. Like the sweet treat itself, this is a pleasure best savored slowly. Lighting the candle signals you are going to take the time to enjoy its deliciousness. This fragrance perfectly captures the scent of sweet salted caramel - golden and buttery. You can even smell the salt.” No. I did not smell the salt. hahaha I’m not a big fan of the confectionery scented candles, but I really did like the nice vanilla caramel fragrance.
I will give Salted Caramel a really nice three plus out of five happy pumpkins. +

POST EDIT: I looked for my review from last year of the Yankee Candle Creamy Caramel votive. I know I sampled it, but I can't find a review. Perhaps I disliked it so much I didn't even bother to share a review? LOL I still have the votive, so last night I thought I'd give it another go... 


YANKEE CANDLE CREAMY CARAMEL









I remember in the car, riding home from the Yankee Candle outlet, thinking that this votive was overpowering. You didn't neet to take a 'cold sniff test'... If it is in the room, you can smell it. A description I found online states simply, "Melts in your mouth ... all the sugary, gooey lusciousness of buttery rich vanilla caramel." It might melt in your mouth... but it stuck in my nose. LOL When melting, it was just too much for me. Super strong, super sweet, super heavy. I know there are folks out there who like really heavy-duty scents. I don't mean to be insulting if you liked this candle. This was just way too overpowering for my tastes. 
I have to give Creamy Caramel two 'too much' unhappy pumpkins.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda, I'm enjoying your reviews, thanks so much! I just might have to give salted caramel a chance. I smelled the jar when the new scents came out, but I'm like you, I wasn't a fan of the previous caramel candle and didn't think I'd like this one either. Maybe I'll try a votive to test the waters.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Fragrance shots anyone?!? LOL 









Last summer, I had so much fun reviewing a bunch of the Yankee Candle votive sampler candles. I thought this July I would sample some of the autumn and holiday fragrances that Kringle Candle has to offer. These high end candles are a little 'dear'. (The code word my Gram used when something was too expensive. LOL) So I thought I'd get a dozen of the tealights instead of votives to sample. They burn for four hours. I think that should be enough time to decide if I want to spring for a full size candle. Even though I knew I was getting tea lights... it was still funny to open the box. Yeep! These are tiny! LOL 
Well which shot should I try first?! Pumpkin Latte?! Cin Cin!! hahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The last of the new YC fall scents I had to test is...

NOVEMBER RAIN









Oh boy. Not good news. Saying I did not like November Rain is an understatement. I’ll cut right to the chase. It is unbearably strong. Soapy. It screamed fabric dryer sheet to me. Sorry! I don’t mean to be a Debbie Downer! I realize now that if the words air, breeze, sky, mist, storm or rain appear in the name of a candle… I should not buy it. This review is short and sweet. Yankee Candle’s description “About This Fragrance: A rainy fall day stirs up many emotions, as does this intoxicating, masculine, and moody fragrance with deep watery notes. In it, you'll discover the quiet interlude of the season reflected in an airy, refreshing mix of watery leaf notes, warm amber and crisp, brisk air. All perfectly suited for cozying up inside and watching the rain from your window.” Uhhhh. If you say so! All I had was the impulse to toss it into my laundry with my towels! LOL Sorry folks.
I have to give November Rain one lonely rain-soaked stinky pumpkin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

Hilda, we are going to a water park today but when I get home I am reading your fab reviews!

From YC fb:

"Several new fall accessories have appeared on line @ website tonight/early morning. Lodge. Cafe, Pumpkin & Fall Leaves!! The Lodge Illuma-lid is awesome as are the antler items. A cafe illuma-lid as well. The Lodge illuma-lid w/bear, pines & owl is one of the most detailed lids I have seen. Copperish."

These collections are scattered under each type of piece and NOT under the accessory collections yet. Right now it looks like Leaf, Lodge, and Pumpkin Crackle are on the site. Happy Hunting!

Lodge collection http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=lodge+collection&commit=

Leaf Collection http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=leaf+collection&commit=

Pumpkin Crackle http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=pumpkin+crackle&commit=

Owl Illuma lid http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/lodge-collection/1289617


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

hollow said:


> From YC fb:
> 
> "Several new fall accessories have appeared on line @ website tonight/early morning. Lodge. Cafe, Pumpkin & Fall Leaves!! The Lodge Illuma-lid is awesome as are the antler items. A cafe illuma-lid as well. The Lodge illuma-lid w/bear, pines & owl is one of the most detailed lids I have seen. Copperish."


Bah, Yankee. None of that is new. I own several pieces of the Leaf collection and have debated buying pieces from the Lodge collection in the past couple of years.

Bah, I say. BAH!

I am glad that they've come back into circulation, though. Maybe this year I'll break down and buy some of those cute little bears.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey *Hilda*, stopped in to the YC store to check out November Rain, & the sales clerk said she thought if was a reformulation of Storm Watch, which makes sense because that one has a heavy laundry scent too. Got the Autumn Sky votive sampler, but it has a laundry room scent as well, so I may just put that in the basement to freshen it up (lol). 

I've been burning Harvest Welcome, and it's really nice, a great blend of pumpkin & spice. And since t's a nice, cool day as well, I can put on Halloween Radio and pretend it's early October.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hey *Hilda*, stopped in to the YC store to check out November Rain, & the sales clerk said she thought if was a reformulation of Storm Watch, which makes sense because that one has a heavy laundry scent too. Got the Autumn Sky votive sampler, but it has a laundry room scent as well, so I may just put that in the basement to freshen it up (lol).
> 
> I've been burning Harvest Welcome, and it's really nice, a great blend of pumpkin & spice. And since t's a nice, cool day as well, I can put on Halloween Radio and pretend it's early October.


Havest Welcome is my favorite fall fragance! I think that scent is the very essence of fall and our favorite holiday!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I started sampling the tealights I recently received from Kringle Candles. They do burn for a few hours, so I thought I was being reasonable in thinking I would be able to review the scents using the tealights. I think I was wrong. That would be like saying you could review your meal by taking one bite. LOL I can smell them, but I have to stand right next to the tealight. It’s not the same as having the room filled with a scent. First of all, I want to say that every single one of the dozen tealights I got smells wonderful. Of course, I ordered scents that I enjoy, but these little gems are really beautiful. I am eager to order the ones I like the best in larger sizes. It’s hard to describe. The scents are… clear, light, fresh, uncomplicated. I am very pleased so far. (I’m sorry for the large and somewhat blurry pictures. I did want to provide something visual to go along with each review.) 


KRINGLE CANDLE CORTLAND APPLE









I started with this simple late summer scent. The cold sniff ~ I cannot stress this enough… This smelled EXACTLY like a freshly picked apple. Unbelievable. They nailed it PERFECTLY. It was sweet and tart and juicy. I have often taken my children to orchards and this is it!! It smells like you just pulled this off the tree and it still has the leaves on it. The fragrance as it burns stays exactly the same. Fresh. Not too sweet. Nothing but pure apple scent. So pretty! I loved this for a new summer fragrance. Kringle’s description is as follows: “Here is a wonderfully authentic balance of tart and sweet, the very essence of perfectly ripe autumn fruit: our Cortland Apple.” I am definitely going to purchase one of these. 
I am going to give Cortland Apple a happy fresh four out of five happy apples (I mean pumpkins). 


KRINGLE CANDLE SPICED APPLE









Staying with the apple theme, next I sampled the Spiced Apple tealight. I had recently been burning my Yankee Candle MacIntosh Spice candle (which I LOVE), so I can reference that. The apple scent is sharper than MacIntosh. Not as… dense? Sweet? A very clean, light apple scent. The same with the spices. Perfectly done. Not overdone. I really liked this scent too. It reminded me of when we used to bake apple dumplings. My mother’s favorite ~ so much so my parents had a square-dance group called the Apple Dumpling Promenadors. Oh my gosh!! Don’t you love it when the candles unlock something you have not thought about in ages!! Oops, back to the review. LOL Kringle’s description is as follows: “Brings together bubbling baked apple, allspice, nutmeg and cinnamon notes with a gentle hint of vanilla. We were searching for the ultimate apple pie aroma and achieved a result we still can’t stop enjoying.” I agree. I wish the tealight had a stronger throw because I was loving this!! It was such a tease! I definitely would like to get a larger size of this one too! 
I am also going to give Spiced Apple a very yummy and nostalgic four out of five happy pumpkins!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

KRINGLE CANDLE ATKINS CIDER DONUT









I think that the folks who own Kringle Candle also own a very popular farm-style restaurant and they bake these award-winning Atkins Cider Donuts. I have never had the pleasure of eating one of these donuts, but the candle is supposed to capture the scent of these treats. The cold sniff is very pleasant. It does indeed smell like a box of warm donuts. Sugary, buttery, with a touch of cinnamon, but only the faintest whiff of apple. That scent stays true while melting. It was more on the buttery sugary scent and less on the cinnamon apple side. Definitely not an ‘in-your-face’ candle. I liked it. I have never had one of these donuts but it did remind me of a Jewish Apple Cake that I have baked many times. Kringle’s description is as follows, “Atkins Farm cider donuts are infused with their own spicy-sweet cider and dusted in cinnamon sugar.” Overall, it was nice. Although it left me hungry for apple cake!! LOL I wish it had more apple cider scent, but I don’t know what the donuts smell like. I have to be honest, I don’t have the overwhelming urge to buy this in a larger candle, but that may be because it will prompt me to eat too much. LOL It was really a nice scent.
I will give Atkins Cider Donut a delicious hand-me-a-donut three plus out of five happy pumpkins. +


KRINGLE CANDLE MULLING SPICES









Cold sniff test ~ Right away I am a little confused. It definitely had sharper spice scents. I can’t make out which ones right away. It’s really nice, but there is a base scent that I can’t make out. Fruity? Sweet? I’ve sampled a lot of spice Yankee Candles and they are usually straight forward heavy on the spice. As it melts, it has a really strong throw. The tiny tealight scented the whole room. It is a nice spice candle, but there is just too much sweetness for me. It almost seems… well… soapy? I have no idea why, but it is making me think of apple scented soaps. Which is a really weird thing. It’s really really pretty, but I guess I just have this preconceived idea in my head about what spices I would use to mull. Hahaha What does that even mean? I don’t know, but this is too perfumey for me. Nice ~ but not for me. So I was very curious to read the description: “A proprietary mix of heady spices and fruit essences join together with generous hints of dried apple to create this mellow and welcoming aroma.” Ohhhh so there is fruit in it too. Interesting. I’m going to pass on ordering a larger one of these. I didn’t hate it, but didn’t really like it either.
I am going to give Mulling Spices an It’s OK three pumpkins out of five.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I usually buy everything from Yankee but I had to pass on this. It smelled like Coast soap.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> I usually buy everything from Yankee but I had to pass on this. It smelled like Coast soap.


Which one?! The November Rain?


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Which one?! The November Rain?


Yeah, November Rain, unfortunately smells like Coast. Which isn't bad for Coast but it really made me think that with a lot of these scents we are buying a name and not necessarily a smell. Had November Rain been packaged as a special spring collection called "Enchanted Fountain" or something I would buy it. But as a fall scent it doesn't work.
I really need to be more discerning with my purchases. Especially now with so many different companies AND my penchant for mixing up the aromas and creating my own blend. I have my own Halloween mix that I like to do with different scents from different companies. 
What I call Halloween is a mix of 1 votive Yankee Candle Patchoulli, 1 half tart of Yankee Candle Evening Air, 1 cube of Witch's Brew from Scentsationals (licorice). To me that is Halloween....not a vanilla candle called BooNilla just because it has a Halloween name but is just vanilla....or Cider Web which is juts Apple Cider. Another favorite that I make is SAMHAIN, which I want to smell like an outdoor fall festival - Yankee Autumn Leaves, Yankee Fireside, Scentsationals Harvest Moon and Yankee Apple Cider.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

So, who here mixes their scents? Any cool custom aromas you guys have developed?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I broke down and did it. Just placed my Dark Candles order tonight. I went ahead and did the 12-Pack Variety Votives. 

It was REALLY hard to pick just 12 scents based on description alone, but in the end I went with:

Absinthe
Apparition
Clove
Coffin
Dark Carnival
Dark Grove
Falling Leaves
Full Moon
Haunted House
Nosferatu
Silver Bullet
Transformation


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> So, who here mixes their scents? Any cool custom aromas you guys have developed?


I'm still in the 'finding scents I love' stage. I guess mixing them comes later down the road.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

KRINGLE CANDLE PUMPKIN LATTE









I am a coffeeholic, so I couldn’t wait to try this candle. The cold sniff is sweet, pumpkiny, with light spice. As it melts, the little tealight had a nice scent throw. It’s deep. Rich. Mellow. Luscious pumpkin and spice scent. Only am I crazy? I don’t smell coffee. I assumed it being a ‘latte’ candle, there would be a coffee scent. I don’t know exactly how to describe it… The scent is not too heavy, but not a light fragrance. You get the pumpkin, and the spices, and there is an added dimension to it… vanilla? And… almost like caramel. I really liked it. It definitely was a warm mellow autumnal scent. I can picture myself in a fancy café sipping some warm drink and eating pumpkin cheesecake. Oh, I see a trip to Starbucks in my near future. haha Kringle’s description is “An indulgent blending of spicy pumpkin, warm milk and sweet vanilla create this irresistible treat.” That is interesting. They don’t specifically mention coffee. Maybe I was mistaken what a ‘latte’ is. LOL I definitely liked this, but I didn’t absolutely have-to-have-it love it. 
I will give Pumpkin Latte a full rich ‘Yes I would love a cup of this’ four out of five pumpkins. 


KRINGLE CANDLE PUMPKIN SPICE









This is the candle I am most excited to try. YC’s spiced pumpkin candles are my all time favorite candles, and I have been wanting to try this one since I’ve learned of Kringle Candles. I close my eyes. Lift the cap off the tealight, and sniff. Ahhhhhh That is some good stuff right there! WOW! You would SWEAR you were sniffing a slice of freshly cut pumpkin roll. Incredible. So real I started salivating. haha Right off the bat, I can tell this is not a replica of YC’s spiced pumpkin. It is… much heavier? A deeper sweeter pumpkin fragrance with more exotic spices. (Well it seems that way to me.) It is more buttery than the YC candle too. (If you can picture what that means…) Kringle Candle’s description is as follows, “We’ve conjured all the savory aromas of a just-baked pumpkin pie: cinnamon, clove, nutmeg - and of course – fresh, ripe pumpkin. A favorite for cool weather.” Yes. This candle is pumpkin perfection. Loved it!! I will definitely get one of these in a larger size candle. Now I still can’t tell you if I like it more than my long-time favorite. I’ll have to have a candle face off when I get one. Hahaha
I will give Pumpkin Spice a autumn delightful and delicious five happy pumpkins out of five.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hmmmm, sounds delicious. As for fall scents, the heavier the better say. Fall aromas are all about baking and spice and candy and heady, woodsy robust smells. Smells to stay cozy and warm by while the leaves outside swirl under the low clouds of a cold gray autumn sky.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

*soy bean candles*

A candle store in my local mall sells mostly Yankee candle but they recently started selling "beanpod" I think it's called? They are made from soy beans and unlike all other candles they don't burn off harmful chemicals into your air. And these have fantastic scents especially for fall! They last longer than Yankee candle and are cheaper


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I will be trying them!! 


Spats said:


> I take every chance I can to recommend Darkcandles as one of the best suppliers for sinister or autumnal scents out there.
> 
> http://www.darkcandles.com/
> 
> This Spring and Summer will give you plenty of time to decide what scents you want for Halloween. Graveyard? Dark Carnival? Bonfire? The best Clove on the market? You can get candles, heated scents and oils. Popular place for a reason.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Which one?! The November Rain?


So, does anyone know what the fragrances are going to be for Yankee Candles Halloween this year?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We were driving by an outlet mall in the Poconos and I literally ran in the YC store (panting from the heat) and whispered the word 'Halloween' to the sales clerk. She pointed me to a back wall. I scooped up a few goodies and got back outside before my sweet hubby had circled the parking lot one time. LOL The outlets can be very hit or miss for seasonal goodies... but it's always worth a quick look if you are lucky enough to be near one. The votives came to 83 cents each. You can't beat that!

I left behind an orange jar candle with trick-or-treater silhouettes that went all the way around. The candle was Candy Corn, and I just have too much of it already. The jar was precious though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Hilda said:


> View attachment 159694
> 
> 
> We were driving by an outlet mall in the Poconos and I literally ran in the YC store (panting from the heat) and whispered the word 'Halloween' to the sales clerk. She pointed me to a back wall. I scooped up a few goodies and got back outside before my sweet hubby had circled the parking lot one time. LOL The outlets can be very hit or miss for seasonal goodies... but it's always worth a quick look if you are lucky enough to be near one. The votives came to 83 cents each. You can't beat that!
> ...



Poor baby Hilda! I was stalking you on your Lighthearted fb page and I saw that you are expecting the decor in your attic to melt down your walls! LOL! I know it isn't funny, I feel for ya. We have rotten humidity and heat everyday, and have to run our air quite a bit to keep comfortable.I hope the heat breaks soon.

I saw that TOT jar on another fb page, and I LOVED it. I am getting it just for show.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I actually hate the smell of pumpkin. I'm burning BBQ GRILL candles instead!  It's got that smokey smell plus has me hungry at the same time.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried the pomegranate cider candle? It doesn't sound very fallish but it came up when I entered a search for fall.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Spooktactular said:


> Has anyone tried the pomegranate cider candle? It doesn't sound very fallish but it came up when I entered a search for fall.


It's not bad. Rather mild, honestly. It kind of smells like cranberry apple to me. Kind of a warm, sweet scent. But again, not overpowering.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been burning the new fall scent votives from YC. I figure....why not...the fall scents are my favorite and I never seem to get sick of them. I wasn't sure that I'd like the vanilla chai or that it would be "fall like" enough for me. But it's actually quite amazing!! I'd consider getting a large jar of this scent.

LOL I just realized...going back through this thread to read Hilda's reviews that I had already commented on the Vanilla Chai scent. I guess that's how much I like it


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spooktactular said:


> Has anyone tried the pomegranate cider candle? It doesn't sound very fallish but it came up when I entered a search for fall.





stormygirl84 said:


> It's not bad. Rather mild, honestly. It kind of smells like cranberry apple to me. Kind of a warm, sweet scent. But again, not overpowering.


I agree with stormygirl. Here's a review of the Pomegranate Cider I did last year. For an autumn apple candle, I would highly recommend the MacIntosh Spice if you can get your hands on it. That is autumn apple and spice perfection.

07/09 Today we are sampling Pomegranate Cider. To be honest, I am trying this one just because it has the word cider in it. LOL Not that pomegranates invoke any type of autumnal feeling in me. Cold sniff test ~ not too much happening. Sweet. Smells likes berries. Definitely lightly fruity. Same with the scent in the air while melting. I really could not make out any layers of scents. Just a light fruity smell. It was nice. It's not that I disliked it, it was just so faint and mild that it didn't do much for me. YC's description, "About This Fragrance: A fall treat . . . tart pomegranate juice with sweet vanilla and spicy notes of cinnamon and cloves." I find reading the descriptions after the fact, really interesting. I did not get tart ~ I got sweet fruit. I would not have guessed vanilla nor those two spices. I'm glad this is not my paying job! I'd be fired! LOL 
I will give Pomegranate Cider a moderate three out of five happy pumpkins. I didn't really like it, and I didn't dislike it either.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I agree with stormygirl. Here's a review of the Pomegranate Cider I did last year. For an autumn apple candle, I would highly recommend the MacIntosh Spice if you can get your hands on it. That is autumn apple and spice perfection.


Macintosh Spice was one of my absolute favorites... So of course they retired it! It's really hard to find now, however Walmart's Warm Apple Pie and Michael's Apple Crisp candles are comparable in scent, and way less expensive.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

It's the only one I didn't grab yet. I'll have to pick it up this weekend!!! Bring on Halloween!!!!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Just received a box of Dark Candle tarts. Beautiful complex scents. Even the boyfriend approves! I especially love coffin, falling leaves and crypt moss on cold sniff. After I melt them ill pick out my faves to get in votives or pillars. Now I just need that adorable Yankee candle JOL tart warmer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I need to get to Bath and Body Works!!!! I just checked their website and they put up their new Fall scents for hand soaps....besides the usual Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Creamy Pumpkin, they added two new ones that I MUST HAVE:













Oh, they look like they smell soooo yummy!!! Has anyone had a chance to smell these yet??


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I need to get to Bath and Body Works!!!! I just checked their website and they put up their new Fall scents for hand soaps....besides the usual Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Creamy Pumpkin, they added two new ones that I MUST HAVE:
> View attachment 161343
> View attachment 161345
> 
> Oh, they look like they smell soooo yummy!!! Has anyone had a chance to smell these yet??


I want both of those!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Finally just got my 20% coupon from Bath and Body Works. Just in time as I've run out of hand soap and the fall scents have arrrived!!!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

sublimesting said:


> Finally just got my 20% coupon from Bath and Body Works. Just in time as I've run out of hand soap and the fall scents have arrrived!!!!


Just got an email from Bath & Body Works this morning and it shows you can get a ceramic pumpkin candle for $6 (less than half price) with any purchase online if you enter code FIRSTPICK. Will probably get that online then wait for my coupon in the mail to another pumpkin product!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got my 20% off coupon, too! Also saw the notice for the candle. On my way today to buy my new pumpkin scents! Yays!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I have to wait a couple days...thankfully my coupon will still be good! They only had one of the two new scents in for the foaming hand soap ones so far. She checked in back and found the other in the regular soap, but I really wanted to foaming one. She told me they had to have all the scents up on full display by Sunday at the latest and would be getting the rest of them in every day until then. Guess I'll be going back this weekend! (Did get to smell them though...they smell soooo good!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my B&B Works new scents I wanted today! They finally got the other one I wanted in, and with the coupon, got a good deal on them. Now I have my Pumpkin Caramel Latte and my Pumpkin Cupcake hand soaps for the fall season. I wanted some of the new Vanilla Buttercream, as well...it wasn't out yet, but I asked and they pulled it out of the stockroom for me. Now I'm all set on my soaps for the rest of the year, lol. Waiting until September 1st to actually use my pumpkin ones is the hard part!
...Now I'm on the hunt for some wonderful fall scented wax cubes for my mini owl wax warmer!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I was just in Bath and Body Works today...the employee I spoke to said today was the last day for the pumpkin preview, but that a halloween preview will start monday!! She didn't know what would be set out.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Could someone please tell me about YC's Witches Brew? The description just says "exotic patchouli", with no mention of liquorice. I just to double check before I place an order that it doesn't smell like black liquorice! Thanks everyone!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

It doesn't smell anything like licorice. It's like a very strong sweet/spicy patchoulli.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Could someone please tell me about YC's Witches Brew? The description just says "exotic patchouli", with no mention of liquorice. I just to double check before I place an order that it doesn't smell like black liquorice! Thanks everyone!


No licorice in it. I may have indicated somewhere it had licorice but it doesn't. I wish it did though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Halloween Scream said:


> Could someone please tell me about YC's Witches Brew? The description just says "exotic patchouli", with no mention of liquorice. I just to double check before I place an order that it doesn't smell like black liquorice! Thanks everyone!


I am gonna give you my honest opinion: IMO YC Witches Brew smells like light sweet, pleasant dirt. It is (again my opinion) perfect for Halloween.

Alot of people on the YC fb page say that the scents smell differently to them or are less strong. I don't know if that is true because I haven't bought any new scents this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Could someone please tell me about YC's Witches Brew? The description just says "exotic patchouli", with no mention of liquorice. I just to double check before I place an order that it doesn't smell like black liquorice! Thanks everyone!


Here's a review I did on Witches Brew last year for my FB page. 

Right up front I am going to say this is the most interesting candle scent I have ever encountered!! Obviously, a black candle is a fabulous accent in your home at Halloween. Very cool! This is the strongest votive I've sampled so far. When I unwrapped it, the entire kitchen was already saturated with the scent. I grew up on a large horse farm in an old historic home, and there were root cellars, well rooms, tack rooms, etc. and there was INSTANTLY a visceral rush that came over me taking me back to my childhood and those dark damp stone rooms. I'm not at all saying this is a bad scent relationship ~ I think this is a FASCINATING thing. I cannot imagine a better image than an old musty stone cottage filled with all sorts of herbs and potions to relate to this scent. They NAILED IT!!! This is absolutely the most perfect scent to burn on Halloween ESPECIALLY if you are setting a scene of a haunted house or a witch's abode. OK ~ all the fascinating niceties aside... I think it's sort of an odd blend to smell otherwise!! LOL My husband is an old deadhead and I've smelled some patchouli in my day, and it's completely different in this candle. I know it's there, but they've really made it deep and interesting. Here is a description of Witches Brew I located, "About this Fragrance: Woody oriental spicy blend of cinnamon leaves and patchouli twigs." Also, "A blend of patchouli, cinnamon and cedarwood." I believe this candle has been released different years under other names as well, Purr Chouli, with the description, " The purr-fect patchouli fragrance ... a spicy sweet, exotic aroma that creates a mellow mood." Also as Beware, described as follows, "Captivating patchouli casts an exotic spell" and "The mysterious, spicy sweet aroma of exotic patchouli casts a captivating Halloween spell". This is one strong, strong little gem. I would not recommend this candle to the faint of heart. I did find it captivating and ideal for Halloween, HOWEVER, I personally would not want to smell this all year round. It's fascinating me!! I can't say it is a pretty scent ~ but the way it captures a dark, mysterious Halloween mood is unbelievable! While it is melting,I know! It is a musty old stone cottage filled with the smells of herbs and mysterious potions. It will be great for a Witches Apothecary. I swear I can see bats in the dark corners of the kitchen, and a spider scuttled across the floor! LOL
I am going to give this a candle a 'use at Halloween to set the mood' four witchy pumpkins. 
(Gosh, I wish we had little pumpkin smilies wearing witch hats for this review. LOL)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So a couple days ago I got the B&B Works new pumpkin preview scent hand soaps (I won't be using those until end of Sept. through Oct. though) and the Vanilla Buttercream hand soap which I already posted about and they smell terrific! Today, I went in and bought some of their new scents from the new "Fresh Picked" line and some scents from the new "Autumn in America" line. The "Fresh Picked" ones I got were the Heirloom Cranberries, Honeycrisp Apple and Farmstand Apple...and the "Autumn in America" ones I got were the Washington Apple Harvest and Seattle Hazelnut Latte. They all smell fantastic and if you haven't stopped in to check any of these new fall ones out, you should!! They are currently previewing the "Halloween" scents for the next few days as well, so hurry in to get those if you need some!!!

*(The Aspen Autumn Day and the Vermont Sugar Maple smell really, really good, as well, from the "Autumn in America" line...I just couldn't afford to buy any more, lol, and the Sugar Maple one wasn't out yet in my store  so I sniffed a lotion to see what it smelled like!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Great review, Hilda. I missed that one.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Great review, Hilda. I missed that one.


You know it's a little embarrassing to read them a year later... I do get a tad enthusiastic. hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Hilda said:


> You know it's a little embarrassing to read them a year later... I do get a tad enthusiastic. hahaha


Not at all! I love your reviews! So colorful and heartfelt! I like all the imagery you create in your reviews, too.

I doubt I will be buying many new scents this fall. I wasn't wowed by any of the YC fall scents, and the halloween scents of candy corn and witches brew are great, but I have lots left from last year.

I am waiting for BBW to have a 3 wick sale. I LOVE their Candied Apple candle. Also the have a Pumpkin Caramel Latte candle that is yummy too!

Since I can post pics (sort of) now, I will look through my candle stash and review a few. I have some Walmart wax cubes that are cheap and have great scent. 

I keep going to Walmart to see if they have any fall cubes in, but so far no dice. 

So if I review, I am not trying to muscle in on your expert candle territory, I promise. My over the top writing will make you feel good about yourself.

The last thing we need is a candle turf war...drive-bys...broken candles left on doorsteps...children's toys found dipped in Paula Deen discount candle wax...the decapitated head of a Boney Bunch found in your bed as you pull back the covers...it could get ugly.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Went to B&BWorks at lunch today and they have their Fall line of candles/wallflowers out. Picked up 3 each of the Autumn (which smells wonderful), Marshmallow Fireside (this is not a smores smell), and Cider Lane (think apple cider on a Fall day). I'll probably go back and pick up a few more Autumn wallflowers since that's my fave of their Fall line. They have the Pumpkin Cupcake, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Leaves which were all nice as well, plus a few Halloween hand sanitizers out in 3 different pumpkin scents and said they would be bringing more items out over the next month with everything being out by Sept 9th. One scent they raved about coming soon was Pumpkin Pecan Waffles which sounds good, plus Blueberry Pumpkin Patch, Pumpkin Caramel Latte, Creamy Pumpkin, and Apple Pumpkin. They said they'll have about 15 different pumpkin fragrances in all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Went to B&BWorks at lunch today and they have their Fall line of candles/wallflowers out. Picked up 3 each of the Autumn (which smells wonderful), Marshmallow Fireside (this is not a smores smell), and Cider Lane (think apple cider on a Fall day). I'll probably go back and pick up a few more Autumn wallflowers since that's my fave of their Fall line. They have the Pumpkin Cupcake, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Leaves which were all nice as well, plus a few Halloween hand sanitizers out in 3 different pumpkin scents and said they would be bringing more items out over the next month with everything being out by Sept 9th. One scent they raved about coming soon was Pumpkin Pecan Waffles which sounds good, plus Blueberry Pumpkin Patch, Pumpkin Caramel Latte, Creamy Pumpkin, and Apple Pumpkin. They said they'll have about 15 different pumpkin fragrances in all.


Oooh...Pumpkin pecan waffles, Blueberry pumpkin patch and Apple pumpkin all sound amazing!! I have the Pumpkin Caramel Latte hand soap, bought it during the preview, and it's sooo yummy for sure! I'm sure the candle form will be just as wonderful!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

I think I need to check out a few things from Dark Candles now...... The oils look great.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I picked up my first Autumn scented wax melt cubes yesterday! I was at Michael's and found a nice, simple Pumpkin Spice scent. It is sooooo yummy smelling and instantly makes me want pumpkin pie or other pumpkin baked goods, lol. I'm still waiting for Walmart to put out some Autumn scents so I can check those out!! Hobby Lobby had a couple I really liked...but they cost twice as much other places, so I'm waiting on trying those for a bit.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who chimed in on Witches Brew. You persuaded me to order it along with a few other items during the sale last week and I can't wait to smell it!

But... I'm so bummed because today I did receive the first part of my order, the Boney Bunch Haunted House Tea Light Holder (http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1290688). I've wanted a haunted house-style tea light holder like this for a few years now, and I wanted to wait for something high quality. I waited all day to open the package, and was completely let down. The interior box was _smashed_, like someone had stepped on it smashed. The house is so warped that one of the round tea light holder bases is completely twisted sideways. Blah. I've had really bad luck with online orders lately. I'll be calling customer service tomorrow, and hopefully they'll pay the shipping to return the item.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream, 
I am sorry to hear about your Haunted House. That is such a letdown. I hope customer service treats you right!
On another note, I believe I saw on FB yesterday that it was your anniversary. Happy Anniversary! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> You know it's a little embarrassing to read them a year later... I do get a tad enthusiastic. hahaha


Hilda, I have to agree with Hallow on this one, I LOVE your reviews and they're spot on!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm currently burning Witches Brew all through the house. Come Saturday after I get paid I'm heading to BBW for the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and the heirloom Cranberries lines. I fell in love with them yesterday. I have to replace my BBW leaves candles as well. Those are always a fall hit at my house. I also want to try some of the Dark Candles sets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Mae said:


> I'm currently burning Witches Brew all through the house. Come Saturday after I get paid I'm heading to BBW for the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and the heirloom Cranberries lines. I fell in love with them yesterday. I have to replace my BBW leaves candles as well. Those are always a fall hit at my house. I also want to try some of the Dark Candles sets.


Heirloom Cranberries?? Delish!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> Heirloom Cranberries?? Delish!


Yep! I have it, too! It smells so good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Walmart just got in their new Fall scents for wax cubes!! There was a bunch I wanted, but for now I got "Candied Caramel Apple" and "Farm Apple Pumpkin". (The pic I posted also has the "Pumpkin Spice" I just bought at Michael's.)
They had other yummy scents I may buy later, like "Apple Bobbin'", "Pumpkin Spice", "Spiced Pumpkin Pie" and "Sugared Pecan Pumpkin". I saw more, as well, but I can't remember all the names. One was an Autumn Day or something, then there were fireside ones, autumn leaves ones, apples and clove and many more like these.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

How do these compare to yankee or bbw?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting WitchKitty! yummy!

Spooktacular, they are pretty good. The general feeling is they don't last quite as long as YC, but in many cases have a stronger scent.

I used to buy alot of YC scents, but now prefer the BHG line. I can't justify- for myself- a $2 tart vs $2 container of 6 melts. Or a $27.99 jar candle, although I did buy 2 Halloween Licorice YC jars on sale.

Try them! If you like them, you will be getting a bargain. Buy your scents quickly tho. At least at my store, they sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

I've decided to make my own candles this year, and I can do it fairly cheaply. These are the scents I've bought and they smell incredible.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spooktactular said:


> How do these compare to yankee or bbw?


Well, neither of those two places have wax cubes...so I can't compare to exactly that, but what i can say is that the scented wax cubes I get from Walmart (Scentsationals, which Hobby Lobby also carries but cost more, and Better Homes and Gardens brands) smell wonderful, have a good throw, last a long time and are way less expensive. There are TONS of scents for these brands, and all the ones I've used so far have been delightful. B&BW has wonderful scents...and I do get the soaps, anti-bacs and lotions from there, but they don't have cubes...I wish they did!!!! The scents of the cubes I buy aren't much different in yumminess than the candles I've smelled from Yankee or BBW...so if you are on a budget, the Walmart cubes, or even the Michael's cubes, are great! Some of the Walmart ones actually give off more scent and throw than some candles I've had from Yankee. To give you an idea, the Better Homes and Gardens and Scentsationals wax cubes I've had so far each last about 3 days of warming (some maybe 4 days, some maybe 2 days, depending on the strength of the scent you chose) before the scent starts to get faint. Each package of cubes has 6 cubes...so depending on how long you warm each one, one $2 pack of them can last from 12 to 18 days...up to 24 if you get a really strong one! The throw fills a nice several room area as well.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

hollow said:


> Thanks for posting WitchKitty! yummy!
> 
> Spooktacular, they are pretty good. The general feeling is they don't last quite as long as YC, but in many cases have a stronger scent.
> 
> ...


I have tried to like BHG wax melts but just dont like them. I feel like the wax is way too hard and generic scents that dont last long at all. I dont care for YC tarts either though....... I prefer Scentsy and Scensei over the rest. I would say the best quality and longest lasting I've found for an electric or tart warmer would be the Trapp votive candles. They are pricey but they last longer than any of the rest so I think its actually a better deal to have one votive. Just my opinion. I feel like even though the BHG are only $2.00 they are a waste because i dont use them because the quality is not what I personally want it to be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

happythenjaded said:


> I have tried to like BHG wax melts but just dont like them. I feel like the wax is way too hard and generic scents that dont last long at all. I dont care for YC tarts either though....... I prefer Scentsy and Scensei over the rest. I would say the best quality and longest lasting I've found for an electric or tart warmer would be the Trapp votive candles. They are pricey but they last longer than any of the rest so I think its actually a better deal to have one votive. Just my opinion. I feel like even though the BHG are only $2.00 they are a waste because i dont use them because the quality is not what I personally want it to be.


Everyone that I know uses Scentsy like crazy. Everybody sells it, buys it, trades it, and is obsessed with it. So I take it IS that good.

Hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

WitchKitty- have you melted the Farmhouse Apple Pumpkin from BHG yet? If so, could you review it? I'd be ever so grateful? Thanks!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

hollow said:


> Everyone that I know uses Scentsy like crazy. Everybody sells it, buys it, trades it, and is obsessed with it. So I take it IS that good.
> 
> Hmmmm...interesting.


Once you try Scentsy you will see what all the fuss is about lol. The others are great budget options but I'd rather spend $5 on a bar that I know is great quality than $2 on a substitute. I always do the multi pack with Scentsy where you pay for 5 bars but get 6. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> WitchKitty- have you melted the Farmhouse Apple Pumpkin from BHG yet? If so, could you review it? I'd be ever so grateful? Thanks!


I haven't yet...I probably won't until closer to September...but we will see, maybe I will sooner. From the package, it smells lovely, but seems a little lighter than most scents. When I use it, I'll post about how it is!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> Everyone that I know uses Scentsy like crazy. Everybody sells it, buys it, trades it, and is obsessed with it. So I take it IS that good.
> 
> Hmmmm...interesting.


I've smelled the Scentsy brand ones...they really do smell good, but really, so do many of the BH&G or Scentsational ones, at least that I've had anyway, lol. With Scentsy, it seems to me, the hype is just in the name. To each their own I suppose. Some of the Scentsy ones may last a little longer or such...but not enough of a difference from the lesser brands to get me to spend nearly 3 times as much. I dunno, I'm sure I'll use a Scentsy if I can find a good deal, but for now, I am pleased with my cheaper ones!  I basically am happy to use whatever brand if I like the smell. I won't buy something just for the brand name. It's all in the scent for me! It could be an off brand on clearance for 50 cents, or a fancy Scentsy for $5...if it smells lovely, I will buy it! Right now I am using a Blueberry Muffin scent cube by Candle Art from a Rural King store...it's fantastic!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(I would say if I had some disposable income lying around, I'd probably be hooked on Scentsy as well, lol...but I don't, so yummy budget options it is!  )


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> (I would say if I had some disposable income lying around, I'd probably be hooked on Scentsy as well, lol...but I don't, so yummy budget options it is!  )


I have tried practically every brand I feel like and I just rate Scentsy and Scensei #1. Scensei is cheaper than Scentsy. Also, the entire month of August everything at Scentsy is 10% off so you can get 6 bars for $22.50 instead of $25.00. But the fall/winter scents don't come out until Sept 1 so... 

I do use some of less expensive brands sometimes-- I think sometimes you do get what you pay for


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I have tried practically every brand I feel like and I just rate Scentsy and Scensei #1. Scensei is cheaper than Scentsy. Also, the entire month of August everything at Scentsy is 10% off so you can get 6 bars for $22.50 instead of $25.00. But the fall/winter scents don't come out until Sept 1 so...
> 
> I do use some of less expensive brands sometimes-- I think sometimes you do get what you pay for


I've never heard of Scensei...where is that from?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've never heard of Scensei...where is that from?


She started on Etsy and eBay and just recently launched her own website :

http://www.scensei.net/buy-scensei-wax-tarts/

I stumbled across her company on Etsy 

She is a very sweet lady! She does seasonal scents too so there are some fall/winter ones out now  My favorite is "Vanillawood" smells so goood...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> She started on Etsy and eBay and just recently launched her own website :
> 
> http://www.scensei.net/buy-scensei-wax-tarts/
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will look into those as well.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks! I will look into those as well.


The prices are def up there with Scentsy..... but she does offer bundles too to save money. I would say her scents are def more natural smelling. "Hippie Dream" is a GREAT fall scent....one cube of that lasts me a week for sure. It smells soooooo good.... I dont like sweet scents but she has tons of sweet scents for those who like that  If you live near her in Christiansburg, Virginia you can pick up for free. I live waaaaaaaaaaay far from there so... but its nice for those who live close!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

happythenjaded said:


> Once you try Scentsy you will see what all the fuss is about lol. The others are great budget options but I'd rather spend $5 on a bar that I know is great quality than $2 on a substitute. I always do the multi pack with Scentsy where you pay for 5 bars but get 6. lol


You have sold me. I will get some Scentsy ASAP. Now, do I have to get a Scentsy warmer, or can I use my Walmart and Yankee warmers? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I haven't yet...I probably won't until closer to September...but we will see, maybe I will sooner. From the package, it smells lovely, but seems a little lighter than most scents. When I use it, I'll post about how it is!


Thank you! I am sorry if I sounded demanding!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

hollow said:


> You have sold me. I will get some Scentsy ASAP. Now, do I have to get a Scentsy warmer, or can I use my Walmart and Yankee warmers? Thanks!


You can use any electric or tealight warmer! I have a few from Scentsy, one from Walmart, and another one from a local grocery store lol. Scentys are of course more expensive but they are all made by hand and way better quality than the others but, thats up to you. I have 5 Scentsy warmers (one of which is about 5 years old) and have never had any issues. I have gone through a few from Wal-Mart that just didnt last. So it's basically $15 (wal-mart) or $30-$35 for Scentsy. Again, you get what you pay for so. 

Sept 1st Scenty comes out with their holiday warmers which will include the Halloween warmers. Walmart has some great Halloween warmers (I have one) for $15.00. 

This is the one I have and its..spectacular! :

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSationals-Warmer-Glow-Ghosts/21173290

Another cute one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ScentSati...=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&findingMethod=p13n

I dont mind the cheaper warmers because they do last awhile... just have found they dont last as long as Scentsys (which seem to last forever lol). Geez I sound like a Scentsy consultant dont I? LOLOL!! I just really love the products haha. 

Let me know if you want my opinion on any of the scents-- I've tried mostly all of them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> Thank you! I am sorry if I sounded demanding!


Hahaha, you aren't demanding. As soon as I finish up this Blueberry Muffin, I may try out the Farm Apple Pumpkin. As for your other question...any wax warmer will work with any wax cube. I use a mini Scentsationals one (an owl!!!) and it works just the same! I've never had an issue with it. (Some people I know seem to have problems with the Scensty ones and their bulbs or the outlet connections.)


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha, you aren't demanding. As soon as I finish up this Blueberry Muffin, I may try out the Farm Apple Pumpkin. As for your other question...any wax warmer will work with any wax cube. I use a mini Scentsationals one (an owl!!!) and it works just the same! I've never had an issue with it. (Some people I know seem to have problems with the Scensty ones and their bulbs or the outlet connections.)


See I actually use the Scentsy bulbs in all my warmers even if they arent Scentsy. I doubt there is a real difference... a bulb is a bulb but I just find that in my mind they work better with a Scentsy bulb LOL.  I use the Full size Scentsy warmers and the ghost warmer I have from Wal-mart is full size as well. Mini warmers did nothing for me....I just like a strong scent that fills the room lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> You can use any electric or tealight warmer! I have a few from Scentsy, one from Walmart, and another one from a local grocery store lol. Scentys are of course more expensive but they are all made by hand and way better quality than the others but, thats up to you. I have 5 Scentsy warmers (one of which is about 5 years old) and have never had any issues. I have gone through a few from Wal-Mart that just didnt last. So it's basically $15 (wal-mart) or $30-$35 for Scentsy. Again, you get what you pay for so.
> 
> Sept 1st Scenty comes out with their holiday warmers which will include the Halloween warmers. Walmart has some great Halloween warmers (I have one) for $15.00.
> 
> ...


I love the white spooky Halloween scene one!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I love the white spooky Halloween scene one!!!!!


Me too!! It's aaaaaaaaamazing!!! So awesome in person!! It glows great!!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a look at the Scentsy warmers that come out Sept 1st. The one on the cover of the Sept. flyer will be 10% off for Sept only


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> See I actually use the Scentsy bulbs in all my warmers even if they arent Scentsy. I doubt there is a real difference... a bulb is a bulb but I just find that in my mind they work better with a Scentsy bulb LOL.  I use the Full size Scentsy warmers and the ghost warmer I have from Wal-mart is full size as well. Mini warmers did nothing for me....I just like a strong scent that fills the room lol


I don't think it was the bulb itself, I don't know for sure. I've read people just seem to have issues with the Scentsy warmers blowing out the bulbs, especially if they unplug it and move it. Who knows, haven't tried one myself, so I can't say from experience! To me a warmer is a warmer, lol. Just find one you like the looks of and can afford.
I may get a full size one later, but I bought the mini owl just to see if I even liked using a wax warmer (which now I do, lol). I LOVE owls so it had to be mine. The mini one works just fine for me...it fills my whole house with scent, not just a room, even if the windows and doors are open! I do have a smaller house, but I was surprised at how much scent one little cube could put out, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I don't think it was the bulb itself, I don't know for sure. I've read people just seem to have issues with the Scentsy warmers blowing out the bulbs, especially if they unplug it and move it. Who knows, haven't tried one myself, so I can't say from experience! To me a warmer is a warmer, lol. Just find one you like the looks of and can afford.
> I may get a full size one later, but I bought the mini owl just to see if I even liked using a wax warmer (which now I do, lol). I LOVE owls so it had to be mine. The mini one works just fine for me...it fills my whole house with scent, not just a room, even if the windows and doors are open! I do have a smaller house, but I was surprised at how much scent one little cube could put out, lol.


I agree, they all serve their purpose! I just like to invest a little more money into something that lasts longer. I mean I love the Wal-Mart warmer but in comparison to the quality of the Scentsy warmer I have to give it to Scentsy.. Just my personal experience and opinion. 

I love the Silhouette collection because you can change the look... I have 2 of the warmers and several of the wraps:









This is my favorite:









(birdcage)

I am going to get these two this year:


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

My mom had a walmart bulb in her walmart warmer and it started to smoke and it blew up.  We switched to Scentsy, but still use walmart bulbs and haven't had any issues.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> My mom had a walmart bulb in her walmart warmer and it started to smoke and it blew up.  We switched to Scentsy, but still use walmart bulbs and haven't had any issues.


My mom had the same issue. I had bought her a really nice granite looking warmer from Wal-mart and she said that the first day she used it it got so hot it burned the wax in the warmer. She said she went to grab it and it was too hot to touch. So I got her the Scentsy mothers day warmer they had a few years back and she still has it. I just find that the wal-mart ones have a limited life.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, happythenjaded, I think we took over this thread tonight, lol. Everyone else will be quite informed on anything to do with wax warmers and melts now! Though...possibly...we could have confused them, too, with our back and forth!  Long story short...many stick with Scentsy, as it's tried and true with delicious scents, but there are good inexpensive products out there, as well, if you look.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> My mom had the same issue. I had bought her a really nice granite looking warmer from Wal-mart and she said that the first day she used it it got so hot it burned the wax in the warmer. She said she went to grab it and it was too hot to touch. So I got her the Scentsy mothers day warmer they had a few years back and she still has it. I just find that the wal-mart ones have a limited life.


Lol, glad mine hasn't blown up or scorched anything!! I haven't gotten to try an actual Scentsy warmer yet. That is something I may invest in someday, regardless of what wax cubes I get. The Scentsy ones are so detailed and pretty!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

As far as safety and quality, I definitely give it Scentsy. Their warmers, in my experience, last much longer. I still buy wax from other places though. Even though it "voids your warranty". 


happythenjaded said:


> My mom had the same issue. I had bought her a really nice granite looking warmer from Wal-mart and she said that the first day she used it it got so hot it burned the wax in the warmer. She said she went to grab it and it was too hot to touch. So I got her the Scentsy mothers day warmer they had a few years back and she still has it. I just find that the wal-mart ones have a limited life.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, happythenjaded, I think we took over this thread tonight, lol. Everyone else will be quite informed on anything to do with wax warmers and melts now! Though...possibly...we could have confused them, too, with our back and forth!  Long story short...many stick with Scentsy, as it's tried and true with delicious scents, but there are good inexpensive products out there, as well, if you look.


I completely agree!! I havent found any inexpensive wax tarts that I have liked.... maybe one day  lol ! 

I think everyone should get the Wal-mart ghost warmer for $15 though... Such a steal!!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, glad mine hasn't blown up or scorched anything!! I haven't gotten to try an actual Scentsy warmer yet. That is something I may invest in someday, regardless of what wax cubes I get. The Scentsy ones are so detailed and pretty!


I havent had the scortch or blow up issue with my Wal-Mart burners either! They just tend to go out on me LOL. But, for $15 hey its worth a few years!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> As far as safety and quality, I definitely give it Scentsy. Their warmers, in my experience, last much longer. I still buy wax from other places though. Even though it "voids your warranty".


What waxes do you use besides Scentsy?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> As far as safety and quality, I definitely give it Scentsy. Their warmers, in my experience, last much longer. I still buy wax from other places though. Even though it "voids your warranty".


It really voids the warranty if you use different brand wax in a Scentsy warmer?? Lol...okay then. Oh well...I still want to get a Scentsy someday...if something happens to my little owl warmer anyway, as I love it too much to part with it.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> It really voids the warranty if you use different brand wax in a Scentsy warmer?? Lol...okay then. Oh well...I still want to get a Scentsy someday...if something happens to my little owl warmer anyway, as I love it too much to part with it.


I wasnt even aware there was a warranty on them LMAO. But I've never heard of that so IDK....How would they even know?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Witchy-- Scentsy has their own Owl "Whoot"....A co-worker of mine has him.....He is realllllly cute!! Very large too. 









He's pricey though


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I wasnt even aware there was a warranty on them LMAO. But I've never heard of that so IDK....How would they even know?


Scentsy sends their secret agents to your house when you try to use the warranty. They search your house for "other" brand scent cubes, then they run scientific tests on your warmer to find the chemical breakdown of the wax you last used.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Witchy-- Scentsy has their own Owl "Whoot"....A co-worker of mine has him.....He is realllllly cute!! Very large too.
> 
> View attachment 163777
> 
> ...


WANT!!!! Probably out of my price range though...hmmm...think I know what I want for Christmas this year, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Scentsy sends their secret agents to your house when you try to use the warranty. They search your house for "other" brand scent cubes, then they run scientific tests on your warmer to find the chemical breakdown of the wax you last used.


BAHA!!! Must be right!!!


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

I doubt that they're out yet, but another good smelling deal is at Rite Aid every year. Their large candles in jars are always marked down to about $5 for a nice size candle and they come in seasonal scents. I usually drive down to Lynden, Wa., and stock up.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> WANT!!!! Probably out of my price range though...hmmm...think I know what I want for Christmas this year, lol.


He's only $31.50 this month.....then back to $35.00


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> He's only $31.50 this month.....then back to $35.00


Lol, yeah, to me, that's a lot of money. Christmas gift it is! I'll have to let my Mother In Law know it's on sale, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, yeah, to me, that's a lot of money. Christmas gift it is! I'll have to let my Mother In Law know it's on sale, lol.


I hope you get it and love it!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Our Michael's put their fall candles out last week!

Remember when we were talking about Yankee's "Man Candles" last year? Well, this year they released a Bacon candle in the Man Candles line... It did not smell good at all. To me, it was like sticking your nose into a bottle of liquid smoke - yuck.

Well, now Michael's has a bacon-scented candle, too. It's called Maple Bacon, and smells WAY better than the Yankee! (WAAAAAY cheaper, too... I got it for $4!)

Also got their Pumpkin Spice candle. I'm going to hold off burning that one until September. (At least, I'm going to TRY to...)


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I Love Walmarts BHG wax cubes. Can't beat them or the scentsationals brand ( Walmart also carries) for the price. Some of my favorites from last year are BHG crisp fall leaves (very reminiscent of walking through the woods in fall). BHG A Thankful Harvest (a sweet cinnamon pumpkin). And BHG. Spiced Apple Citrus (a mulled cider like scent, very nice with the citrus note). BHG Country Kettle Corn, true to its name! Scentsationals Hot Wassail ("a classic blend of apples and oranges simmering in cinnamon, nutmeg and clove").
My personal favorite wax dealer is Front Porch candle Co. It's a business out of Ohio that has free shipping and the strongest scented tarts I've ever smelled. She has a ton of pumpkin blends on the site now. My favorite is Pumpkin spice cake. Aaamazing! Plus did I mention the free shipping? Gets me every time. You can check out her Facebook page for an idea of how well loved her tarts are. She adds stock to her website every Monday through Friday and her new blends sell out quickly. Highly recommend. Try a tart, there's no minimum order. You can thank me later 
Just got around to melting my Dark candle tarts. Wonderful, complex, haunting blends. Coffin and crypt moss are so "vivid" I can see how they are so named. Beautiful scents! Very earthy and pleasant. Will be repurchased for sure!
Warmers, I have several Walmart bulb warmers that have worked very nicely. Great scent throw with the softer waxes (like front porch) especially. I also have a hot plate/bowl warmer from michaels that throws scent like a maniac, but zaps scent quicker ( I use it with weak scents or hard wax). Also I just purchased the JOL warmer from Yankee but haven't got around to using it just yet. Speaking of Yankee, do not like their tarts at all. At least the "old" ones. Very little scent. I see they have new jar shaped tarts now. But I'm pretty sure I'm stuck on front porch for life. Her quality has me spoiled.!
Sorry for the long post. I LOVE HALLOWEEN and wax


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

HauntedDiva said:


> I Love Walmarts BHG wax cubes. Can't beat them or the scentsationals brand ( Walmart also carries) for the price. Some of my favorites from last year are BHG crisp fall leaves (very reminiscent of walking through the woods in fall). BHG A Thankful Harvest (a sweet cinnamon pumpkin). And BHG. Spiced Apple Citrus (a mulled cider like scent, very nice with the citrus note). BHG Country Kettle Corn, true to its name! Scentsationals Hot Wassail ("a classic blend of apples and oranges simmering in cinnamon, nutmeg and clove").
> My personal favorite wax dealer is Front Porch candle Co. It's a business out of Ohio that has free shipping and the strongest scented tarts I've ever smelled. She has a ton of pumpkin blends on the site now. My favorite is Pumpkin spice cake. Aaamazing! Plus did I mention the free shipping? Gets me every time. You can check out her Facebook page for an idea of how well loved her tarts are. She adds stock to her website every Monday through Friday and her new blends sell out quickly. Highly recommend. Try a tart, there's no minimum order. You can thank me later
> Just got around to melting my Dark candle tarts. Wonderful, complex, haunting blends. Coffin and crypt moss are so "vivid" I can see how they are so named. Beautiful scents! Very earthy and pleasant. Will be repurchased for sure!
> Warmers, I have several Walmart bulb warmers that have worked very nicely. Great scent throw with the softer waxes (like front porch) especially. I also have a hot plate/bowl warmer from michaels that throws scent like a maniac, but zaps scent quicker ( I use it with weak scents or hard wax). Also I just purchased the JOL warmer from Yankee but haven't got around to using it just yet. Speaking of Yankee, do not like their tarts at all. At least the "old" ones. Very little scent. I see they have new jar shaped tarts now. But I'm pretty sure I'm stuck on front porch for life. Her quality has me spoiled.!
> Sorry for the long post. I LOVE HALLOWEEN and wax


Thanks for the info! I will try Front Porch Candle Co. and have been wanting to try Dark Candles also!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I just put in an order for the Werewolf Collection and Halloween Collection votive candles from DarkCandles. Hope they are worth the cashola!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> WitchKitty- have you melted the Farmhouse Apple Pumpkin from BHG yet? If so, could you review it? I'd be ever so grateful? Thanks!


Okay, hollow...I gave in and popped in a "Farm Apple Pumpkin" BH&G wax cube. Where to begin...well, first off, it is a tiny bit lighter of a scent than others I have had. Not overly faint or anything, just softer, not overpowering. (I currently have a bit of a stuffy nose, so it may be a bit stronger in scent than I can tell right now, lol!) I like the smell better in the warmer, melted, than just dry in the container. I really can't find the right words to describe the scent...it definitely is what it says with the apple and the pumpkin fresh from the farm (not like a baked dessert smell, no sugary overly spicy scents.). It's mildly sweet, in a fresh way, and honestly...I want to drink it! Hahaha!! It really smells like a wonderful warmed cider drink with hints of pumpkin. I haven't smelled anything like it, so I can't think of anything specific to compare it to. All in all, I absolutely, positively love it, but wish it was just a teensy bit stronger in scent. I would definitely recommend it for the scent, though, and I will probably be buying more of it!
*My mom just came in my house and I asked her what she thought of how to explain it...her thoughts are that she thinks the scent is plenty strong enough, lol. She says the whole house smelled like it when she walked in. She said it reminded her of visiting our local orchard/pumpkin patch. They make fresh cider, and have pumpkins and apples everywhere. They also make fresh Pumpkin doughnuts and Cider doughnuts...she said it reminds her of walking in and smelling those in their shop...but without so much of the sugar and baked smell...just a little of the sweetness. Basically, the same thing I said in my thoughts about it not being a bakery type smell, but fresh and sweet. Again, it really is a true Farm Apple Pumpkin scent.**
I hope this helps ya' hollow, and anyone else who wants to try it! 
(I still really want to drink it, hahaha!!  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh! Thank you! It sounds lurvley! 

It smells good enough to drink? Yummo! 

Now I have to rush to walmart and run through the little old ladies, families buying school supplies, etc, and buy this scent! I have been wondering if it is worth the trip, and if you are wanting to drink it, it def sounds worthy.

Don't feel strange for admitting you want to drink it- last year I carried a few YC tarts in my purse and made some kids sitting beside me in the doctor's office smell them...I am sure their parents were thrilled. Look- some whacko stranger is making my kids smell a round object in her hand. The kids loved the tarts, and the mom liked it too.

Scent is just the best, isn't it? Anyway, thanks for melting it up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hollow said:


> Oh! Thank you! It sounds lurvley!
> 
> It smells good enough to drink? Yummo!
> 
> ...


No problem! Like I said though...it a bit lighter of a scent. That's the only bad thing about it...though it's not really that bad of a bad thing, lol. You can always warm two cubes to see if it makes it a bit stronger. Many people do warm two or more...I only use one. I also have all the windows and doors open, so that dilutes it a bit, too. I really do like the scent though!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Halloween Scream,
> I am sorry to hear about your Haunted House. That is such a letdown. I hope customer service treats you right!
> On another note, I believe I saw on FB yesterday that it was your anniversary. Happy Anniversary! You have a beautiful family.


I called customer service and they immediately sent another haunted house. I didn't have to return the damaged one, or even plead my case. Outstanding customer service, and that is why I will continue to buy from Yankee Candle. 

Thank you for the kind comment! I'm happy that people are reading the blog. I can't wait for the Little Peanut's first Halloween this year!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I use some of the Walmart ones, tarts from Yankee Candle, I found some wax from Big Lots, and Dollar General. 


happythenjaded said:


> What waxes do you use besides Scentsy?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I use some of the Walmart ones, tarts from Yankee Candle, I found some wax from Big Lots, and Dollar General.


Oh yeah! I forgot about the Dollar General ones. They actually have some fantastic scents that are quite strong. I have a couple from there. They just started putting out their fall/Halloween stuff. I saw some yummy candles in different scents, but they only have one fall wax cube scent out in my store so far...which was pumpkin spice. I already bought a pumpkin spice from Michael's, so I'm waiting to see if they put out more to match the candles...
*On another note...I forgot to mention: That "Candle Art" brand of wax cubes I mentioned in one of my posts is a softer wax. I saw some of you saying you liked softer wax cubes, so I thought I'd let you know this brand seemed softer...at least the one I bought was. Softer and strong scented. There is a website online, but I found them at Rural King. They cost a tiny bit more than the BH&G.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

My Dollar General has pumpkin pie or something too. Also, Walmart is selling "glade" waxes and I just went and smelled them. THEY ARE AWESOME! They have "fall hay ride" which smelled like... a hay ride. Lol. Apple cinnamon, and i believe a pumpkin spice also. But the pumpkin spice was soooo amazing. I'm going to go back and buy a package and a room spray to match. 


WitchyKitty said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot about the Dollar General ones. They actually have some fantastic scents that are quite strong. I have a couple from there. They just started putting out their fall/Halloween stuff. I saw some yummy candles in different scents, but they only have one fall wax cube scent out in my store so far...which was pumpkin spice. I already bought a pumpkin spice from Michael's, so I'm waiting to see if they put out more to match the candles...
> *On another note...I forgot to mention: That "Candle Art" brand of wax cubes I mentioned in one of my posts is a softer wax. I saw some of you saying you liked softer wax cubes, so I thought I'd let you know this brand seemed softer...at least the one I bought was. Softer and strong scented. There is a website online, but I found them at Rural King. They cost a tiny bit more than the BH&G.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes. But really. What are they going to send a forensics team to scrape your warmer? Lol.


WitchyKitty said:


> It really voids the warranty if you use different brand wax in a Scentsy warmer?? Lol...okay then. Oh well...I still want to get a Scentsy someday...if something happens to my little owl warmer anyway, as I love it too much to part with it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Yes. But really. What are they going to send a forensics team to scrape your warmer? Lol.


It's funny you say this, because if you scroll back, I posted the exact same thing about them sending scientists! Hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> My Dollar General has pumpkin pie or something too. Also, Walmart is selling "glade" waxes and I just went and smelled them. THEY ARE AWESOME! They have "fall hay ride" which smelled like... a hay ride. Lol. Apple cinnamon, and i believe a pumpkin spice also. But the pumpkin spice was soooo amazing. I'm going to go back and buy a package and a room spray to match.


A friend of mine just told me she was using a Glade fall scent wax cube and that she loved it. I saw they made them, but was nervous to try Glade wax cubes since I don't care for air freshener sprays too much and figured they'd have a similar scent...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol! I didn't see it. But anyway, I have 4 full size Scentsy's and a plug in. They are worth the money. I threw a Scentsy party and earned 72$ dollars in free stuff, plus 3 closeout items for 5$ a piece, and 3 items for half price! It's worth it.


WitchyKitty said:


> It's funny you say this, because if you scroll back, I posted the exact same thing about them sending scientists! Hahaha!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't care for room sprays either. But the wax tarts smell so good!


WitchyKitty said:


> A friend of mine just told me she was using a Glade fall scent wax cube and that she loved it. I saw they made them, but was nervous to try Glade wax cubes since I don't care for air freshener sprays too much and figure
> d they'd have a similar scent...


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, consider my warranty void. I've used Dark Candles tarts in my Scentsy warmer. I have one of the mini nightlight ones and just cut my tart in half.

As you may have guessed, Dark Candles is my preferred scent producer. I'm really sensitive to most artificial scents(as in I get a headache just walking by B&BW), and their's don't bother me at all. I haven't tried anything since they've switched owners, but I have been in contact with the new owner, and feel pretty good about her. I've tried a number of their scents, so if you have any questions, let me know, I may be able to help. I'll honestly say, though, that most are meant to be smelled. They don't do their descriptions justice, and are so blended they may not smell the same for every person.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I've never heard of dark candle... Is there a website?


Ophelia said:


> Well, consider my warranty void. I've used Dark Candles tarts in my Scentsy warmer. I have one of the mini nightlight ones and just cut my tart in half.
> 
> As you may have guessed, Dark Candles is my preferred scent producer. I'm really sensitive to most artificial scents(as in I get a headache just walking by B&BW), and their's don't bother me at all. I haven't tried anything since they've switched owners, but I have been in contact with the new owner, and feel pretty good about her. I've tried a number of their scents, so if you have any questions, let me know, I may be able to help. I'll honestly say, though, that most are meant to be smelled. They don't do their descriptions justice, and are so blended they may not smell the same for every person.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> I've never heard of dark candle... Is there a website?


Yeah... www.darkcandles.com

One note on Dark Candles...I put an order in yesterday for two collections, werewolf and halloween. After ordering and paying with paypal, I noticed that they had a deal for 'two collections' and it was $4 dollars less than the price of paying for two seperate collections, which I had just paid for. After realizing my mistake, I contacted Dark Candles through their 'contact us' link on their site, to ask if there was any way to recoup the $4 dollars I had overpaid. I said if it was a pain in the butt to refund the $4 through paypal that I would be fine if they just threw in another votive candle or some wax melts or something to offset the cash a little bit. Low and behold, within a few hours the owner had responded to my email and she refunded the $4 dollars to my paypal account! Was very pleased with not only the refund, but the timely and very nice email the owner personally wrote to let me know it wasn't a big deal.

Just wanted to share what a good company they are. Can't wait to smell their candles! I won't know which one to light first!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just bought "Pumpkin Harvest" wax cubes from Hobby Lobby! It smells wonderful! This one seems like it will be quite a bit stronger than the "Farm Apple Pumpkin" that I just tried the other day, which was yummy, but light. This Pumpkin Harvest is a creamy pumpkin scent, with hints of spice! Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

So I picked up some wax blocks from walmart. I have to say I'm impressed. Loved the farm apple pumpkin. They don't seem to last as long as the scentsy but they do smell just as good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spooktactular said:


> So I picked up some wax blocks from walmart. I have to say I'm impressed. Loved the farm apple pumpkin. They don't seem to last as long as the scentsy but they do smell just as good.


The Farm Apple Pumpkin is one of the ones I've had from Walmart that lasts a shorter time. Others have lasted much longer for me. All depends on which scent you get from there. I wish that one had lasted longer because I really liked the scent.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

My Dark Candles shipment arrived and the sniff test had me excited, but I am holding off on burning them till a later date. Today I piched up a pumpkin pie candle from Michaels and a Patchouli and Sage.mThe patchouli and sage has been sparked and smells really good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

At some point I will have to save up and try these Dark Candles, everyone speaks so highly of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> At some point I will have to save up and try these Dark Candles, everyone speaks so highly of them.


I feel the same way. Everybody raves about them. I overbought Yankee Candles Candy Corn and Witches Brew last year, and am stuck melting them.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to try Dark Candles also. I think next month ill order some stuff. Anyone have any good recommendations? Oils? Tarts? Scents?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> At some point I will have to save up and try these Dark Candles, everyone speaks so highly of them.


Yeah... they have me very curious about them too. I've never heard of them. Needless to say, I feel there will be a purchase from a new (to me) and exciting candle store in my very near future!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

happythenjaded said:


> I've been wanting to try Dark Candles also. I think next month ill order some stuff. Anyone have any good recommendations? Oils? Tarts? Scents?


I got 8 votive candles (2 collections), and both collections came with a glass votive, and the owner threw in a sticker, pack of matches, and small (half wax melt maybe) of a Dracula scent sample for $30 dollars shipped.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OOOOOHHHH... Dark Grove sounds perfect. Is anyone familiar with that one?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone familiar with Dark Candles "Full Moon"? I love vanilla spice scents...I was curious if anyone had tried it and could give me a review on it...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Also, could someone tell me what size the DC wax melts are? Are they the same size as Yankee...or smaller?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I got 8 votive candles (2 collections), and both collections came with a glass votive, and the owner threw in a sticker, pack of matches, and small (half wax melt maybe) of a Dracula scent sample for $30 dollars shipped.



Let us know how they smell


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I plan to light one October 1st, but will review them as I burn them.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I plan to light one October 1st, but will review them as I burn them.


Great, thanks Dr!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Anyone familiar with Dark Candles "Full Moon"? I love vanilla spice scents...I was curious if anyone had tried it and could give me a review on it...


I got Full Moon in my sampler 12-pack, and MAN, on cold sniff it smells amazing. It smells like buttercream frosting with nutmeg and cinnamon. I'm saving that one for one of the last ones I burn.

ALKONOST, I also got Dark Grove, and it smells lovely cold. I am, however, a little worried that it may be too perfumey (for me), and I may get a headache from it. It's very strong, and I'm a little sensitive to fragrances that are too... Well, "perfumey" is the only word I can think to use.

I tried to pick fragrances that had some food-based scent in them - Dark Grove is supposed to be a bend of redwood and cinnamon. The cinnamon is there, but it's not the dominant scent. It's actually very woody, almost like sandalwood. Like I said, it's lovely, I'm just leery that it may be too strong for me.

I'm regretting now that I didn't include Graveyard in my choices. Oh well. There's always next time!

My first burn out of the pack is Clove, and man-oh-man, it is VERY nice! It's like mulling spices, without the smell of wine or apple cider that you get in most "mulled spice" candles. Very, very nice!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> I got Full Moon in my sampler 12-pack, and MAN, on cold sniff it smells amazing. It smells like buttercream frosting with nutmeg and cinnamon. I'm saving that one for one of the last ones I burn.
> 
> ALKONOST, I also got Dark Grove, and it smells lovely cold. I am, however, a little worried that it may be too perfumey (for me), and I may get a headache from it. It's very strong, and I'm a little sensitive to fragrances that are too... Well, "perfumey" is the only word I can think to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review of the Full Moon! Appreciate it!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

DC melts are about the same size as the Yankee ones. They may be a tiny bit smaller, but it's definitely not by much. I can put them into a Scentsy outlet warmer without worry(although I do usually cut them in half for that because I'm cheap).


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

So even though we spent all day yesterday at the beach, last night was cool and foggy and perfect for putting up fall decorations. I jumped the gun a little early and lit my first fall candle (YC Pumpkin Spice). It was heavenly! It prompted me to read through this entire thread again during my daughter's middle-of-the-night feeding. Now I want a Kringle Candle, a sampler pack from Dark Candle, hand soaps from B&BWs, the entire new collection of wax melts from Better Homes & Gardens, and about three new Scentsy burners. Oh, and I was even researching how to make my own candles. I have all of you to thank {blame} ! So excited for The Season!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh yesssssss!!! YC Pumpkin Spice is still. My true love.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone ever try the Big Lots wax cubes before? I just saw online that they have 10 packs of cubes in some scents that look pretty yummy! I'm just wondering how well they warm, how strong, how's the throw, are they above average scents worth trying, ect.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't tried the wax cubes, but their tea lights have a good, strong scent. I found some Pumpkin Latte ones on Saturday when we hit our Big Lots, and MAN-OH-MAN, do they smell delicious.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> I haven't tried the wax cubes, but their tea lights have a good, strong scent. I found some Pumpkin Latte ones on Saturday when we hit our Big Lots, and MAN-OH-MAN, do they smell delicious.


The pumpkin latte was one I was curious about, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Big Lots didn't have much of the new Fall wax cube packs yet...only a couple of the double packs (which are sealed together and you can't sniff them). They didn't have the Pumpkin Latte one yet. 
On the bright side, I told my mother in law about the Owl Scentsy wax warmer and that it was on sale this month,. She emailed and asked me where to buy Scentsy around here...then, a few days later, she emailed me asking if the owl came in diff sizes and what scents I liked...so I'm putting two and two together and thinking I'm getting my owl for Christmas!!!


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Frebreze NOTICEables Falling Leaves/Autumn Spice scent. Oh my goodness, my house smells amazing!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know if it's been said yet or not, but Dollar General's "Pumpkin Spice" wax cubes are very sticky, and smell more like spice than pumpkin. I'm a bit disappointed, to say the least. Definitely use a paper towel to break them apart if you buy them. This is the first time I've tried their brand.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I don't know if it's been said yet or not, but Dollar General's "Pumpkin Spice" wax cubes are very sticky, and smell more like spice than pumpkin. I'm a bit disappointed, to say the least. Definitely use a paper towel to break them apart if you buy them. This is the first time I've tried their brand.


Hmmm...I have two scents from DG from earlier this year...they are lovely and not sticky...I wonder if they changed their product?? I didn't buy the Pumpkin Spice from DG since I have a PS from Micheal's already, I guess it's good that I didn't. I hate when they are all sticky!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe the one that I picked up was rather old? It's very oily. I've used other brands besides Scentsy, and not had that problem with any of them. I'll have to keep your recommendation in mind though--I was all ready to never buy another one from DG again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Brewgirl said:


> Frebreze NOTICEables Falling Leaves/Autumn Spice scent. Oh my goodness, my house smells amazing!


I'm impatiently waiting for September 1st to start using my Fall scented things...I can't wait for my house to smell like Autumn, too!!! (I did start to use a couple of my fall apple scented hand soaps from BBW though...since I ran out of soap, lol. I'll be breaking out the pumpkin ones though soon!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Maybe the one that I picked up was rather old? It's very oily. I've used other brands besides Scentsy, and not had that problem with any of them. I'll have to keep your recommendation in mind though--I was all ready to never buy another one from DG again.


I'd say open it and touch it before buying from now on. Maybe they go though different companies for their scent cubes at DG. I've had one brand from Rural King before that was very sticky. It smelled lovely and strong...but the stickiness was just a pain!


----------



## troysavary (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure if witch's brew really smells like licorice.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just wondering how many make their own candles, jars or scents...I do.....totally worth doing considering how many I use and how I burn them. soy wax jars on heaters?..........saveonscents.com has desiger copies of oils and you can make your own with combos of oils... I buy my waxes, wicks, jars if needed, molds from another good site..........one of my favorites scents is witches brew...I store all my candles for Halloween in one drawer and its awesome to open it up to get them out to decorate..lol..I like to use palm wax for pillars and get the mottled effect when it dries..not crazy about burning palm though. I save all my yc jars and reuse them over and over.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had my Farm Apple Pumpkin going yesterday...my aunt pulled up in the driveway and said she could smell it as soon as she stepped out of her car! So I guess it makes my house AND yard smell good, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I had my Farm Apple Pumpkin going yesterday...my aunt pulled up in the driveway and said she could smell it as soon as she stepped out of her car! So I guess it makes my house AND yard smell good, lol.


I went to B&BW the other day for the 2 for $22 and they were all sold of of Apple Pumpkin already... She said that one lady bought all but 2 of them LOL. I settled for Apple Ale..... ehhh..... lol. I love pumpkin and apple mixes! GREAT COMBO!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I went to B&BW the other day for the 2 for $22 and they were all sold of of Apple Pumpkin already... She said that one lady bought all but 2 of them LOL. I settled for Apple Ale..... ehhh..... lol. I love pumpkin and apple mixes! GREAT COMBO!


Yes, they are a great combo!!! I just got a thing in my email about getting a free candle with $10 purchase from BBW...may need to make yet another trip up there, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, they are a great combo!!! I just got a thing in my email about getting a free candle with $10 purchase from BBW...may need to make yet another trip up there, lol.


Yeah I picked up 3 of the 14.5 oz candles this weekend: Applewood Bonfire, Sweater Weather, and Apple Ale. Used a $10 off coupon too so got all 3 for around $24! I smelled some of the Glade (I believe) fall wax melts at the store this weekend and they smelled great ! I was thinking about trying them out soon. They had a Hayride one (cant remember the name) and a marshmallow one too. Marshmallow Fireside is one of my all time favorite B&BW scents (oil and candle). The Glade one was waaaaaay too sweet for me though..... I dont tend to like sweet scents so. I might pass on that one LOL. The B&BW Marshmallow Fireside has that great woodsy/firey/smokey scent with a rich vanilla/marshmallow undertone so its GREAT!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah I picked up 3 of the 14.5 oz candles this weekend: Applewood Bonfire, Sweater Weather, and Apple Ale. Used a $10 off coupon too so got all 3 for around $24! I smelled some of the Glade (I believe) fall wax melts at the store this weekend and they smelled great ! I was thinking about trying them out soon. They had a Hayride one (cant remember the name) and a marshmallow one too. Marshmallow Fireside is one of my all time favorite B&BW scents (oil and candle). The Glade one was waaaaaay too sweet for me though..... I dont tend to like sweet scents so. I might pass on that one LOL. The B&BW Marshmallow Fireside has that great woodsy/firey/smokey scent with a rich vanilla/marshmallow undertone so its GREAT!


Sweater Weather sounds interesting. I used a coupon last week for the Glade brand fall scents and picked up Fall Hayride wax melts and the Pumkin Pie plug in. The Fall Hayride is awesome but, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't like the Pumpkin Pie version... it's very strong and sweet. I have it at the back of the house and does a good job at scenting the whole house. I'm pretty sure I couldn't handle it in the same room lol.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Could you describe the Sweater Weather scent please?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> Sweater Weather sounds interesting. I used a coupon last week for the Glade brand fall scents and picked up Fall Hayride wax melts and the Pumkin Pie plug in. The Fall Hayride is awesome but, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't like the Pumpkin Pie version... it's very strong and sweet. I have it at the back of the house and does a good job at scenting the whole house. I'm pretty sure I couldn't handle it in the same room lol.


Sweater Weather is aaaaamazing. If you like eucalyptus and juniper berry... very fresh/cool... if you like the B&BW Aromatherapy Eucalyptus Spearmint candle you might like Sweater Weather... it just has more of an outdoorsy scent to it, which I prefer. 

A trick I always do is tax my index finger and veryyyy lightly rub the wax of the candle to smell it when its a little more heated. It really does give you an indication of what the candle truly smells like. I dont damage the candle or press it hard at all (dont want anyone thinking i'm destroying candles haha). But, if you do it gently it really does work and doesnt leave any marks behind.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> Could you describe the Sweater Weather scent please?


I read your mind !!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

It does sound nice. I like mints and eucalyptus scents but, I'm not usually overly fond of most woodsy scents... they can sometimes smell like a man with way too much cologne on lol. My all time favorites are spicey citrusy scents. Scentsy had one many years ago called nutmeg orange zest that I loved so much.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I read your mind !!


HAHA!!! Yes you did!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> It does sound nice. I like mints and eucalyptus scents but, I'm not usually overly fond of most woodsy scents... they can sometimes smell like a man with way too much cologne on lol. My all time favorites are spicey citrusy scents. Scentsy had one many years ago called nutmeg orange zest that I loved so much.


No no no, this is not cologne at all. I know what you mean.... that Old Spice smell.. .yuck!! LOL. I was excited to smell one of the new fall B&BW scents "Flannel" and omg........ smells like a 14.5 oz jar of cheap cologne..... it's terrible!! Stay away from that one LOL.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ewwwww.... I'll definitely make a note of that! I have a 20 off anything in the store at B&BW that I earned from Angie's list giving so many feedbacks. I hope to use it this friday.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> Ewwwww.... I'll definitely make a note of that! I have a 20 off anything in the store at B&BW that I earned from Angie's list giving so many feedbacks. I hope to use it this friday.


Awesome!! Let us know what you get!  Go leave lots of fingerprints on the pretty candles!! hahaa.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Awesome!! Let us know what you get!  Go leave lots of fingerprints on the pretty candles!! hahaa.


Oh I promise to!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

So, I said I was not going to burn my Dark Candles collections until October 1st, but they threw in a scent that was not included, in the form of a wax melt. The scent was called 'Dracula'. One small melt has my whole downstairs smelling awesome. My wife and daughter have both commented how good the house smells. 

Here is the scent... http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28&products_id=27


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> So, I said I was not going to burn my Dark Candles collections until October 1st, but they threw in a scent that was not included, in the form of a wax melt. The scent was called 'Dracula'. One small melt has my whole downstairs smelling awesome. My wife and daughter have both commented how good the house smells.
> 
> Here is the scent... http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28&products_id=27


00oh nice thank you for sharing!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sad to say that I haven't been burning my Dark Candles since I first got them. I think I may be sensitive to them after all. 

I've tried both Clove and Absinthe, and I got mild headaches about 15 minutes after lighting each. 

I may just have to stick to my Michael's Pumpkin Spice and Apple Crisp candles.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> I'm sad to say that I haven't been burning my Dark Candles since I first got them. I think I may be sensitive to them after all.
> 
> I've tried both Clove and Absinthe, and I got mild headaches about 15 minutes after lighting each.
> 
> I may just have to stick to my Michael's Pumpkin Spice and Apple Crisp candles.


Oh no! I have been wanting to try Dark Candles but I get migraines and headaches from a lot of diff scents and companies products.... sad!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

happythenjaded said:


> Oh no! I have been wanting to try Dark Candles but I get migraines and headaches from a lot of diff scents and companies products.... sad!


Oh boy. I'm in the same boat. If I burn some that are too strong (or even my favorites for a long period of time, I get headaches and an upset stomach.) Yipes.


----------



## Jally (Sep 4, 2013)

Since I have birds in my home, I can't burn any candles. Instead, I simmer cloves, vanilla, apples slices, cranberries, and orange slices in a saucepan on the stove. Smells heavenly!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Jally said:


> Since I have birds in my home, I can't burn any candles. Instead, I simmer cloves, vanilla, apples slices, cranberries, and orange slices in a saucepan on the stove. Smells heavenly!


That sounds wonderful. I remember before the tart burning craze my mom had a potpourri pot which always smelled nice without the issues that the tarts/candles can cause. I'm tempted to dig out my pot but, I wonder how hard the potpourri would be to find. I haven't purchased it in years.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the Applewood Bonfire (new), Cider Lane and Marshmallow Fireside by BBW!!


----------



## Jally (Sep 4, 2013)

ALKONOST said:


> That sounds wonderful. I remember before the tart burning craze my mom had a potpourri pot which always smelled nice without the issues that the tarts/candles can cause. I'm tempted to dig out my pot but, I wonder how hard the potpourri would be to find. I haven't purchased it in years.


I don't know if there is a specific kind you are looking for, but the dollar store has potpourri.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Jally said:


> I don't know if there is a specific kind you are looking for, but the dollar store has potpourri.


oh good idea. thanks


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Jules17 said:


> Love the Applewood Bonfire (new), Cider Lane and Marshmallow Fireside by BBW!!


Oh Cider Lane is a new fave of mine! It reminds me of our annual fall trip to the apple orchards...


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Hilda said:


> Oh boy. I'm in the same boat. If I burn some that are too strong (or even my favorites for a long period of time, I get headaches and an upset stomach.) Yipes.


I am completely fine with most all B&BW scents but for some odd reason 95% of the Yankee Candle scents make me sick lol.... Shame too! A few Scentsy scents do the same to me. I am loving witches brew and apple pumpkin from YC this year. I did well with both! I still want to try Dark Candle though! I stock up on B&BW fall scents though each year because I do not like any summer/spring scents. I love fall/winter scents....


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I lit a votive from my Halloween Collection from Dark Candles, scent identified as 'Bonefire' last evening. 45 minutes after lighting it and I still couldn't smell anything at all. Asked the wife and she could not smell anything either. Walked to about 2 feet away and could smell it a tiny bit but not much.

The Dracula sample wax melt was awesome and had the whole downstairs of our house smelling wonderful, but the Bonfire scent didn't do much of anything for me. Will keep you all posted as I burn through them.

-Phibes


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I am amazed at bath and bodyworks candles this year. I have been a yankee candle fan in the past and I recently purchased a YC pumpkin jar. I could hardly smell it! I purchased B&BW sweet cinnamon pumpkin and it smelled amazing very quickly! I also bought apple pumpkin and harvest coffee!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> I lit a votive from my Halloween Collection from Dark Candles, scent identified as 'Bonefire' last evening. 45 minutes after lighting it and I still couldn't smell anything at all. Asked the wife and she could not smell anything either. Walked to about 2 feet away and could smell it a tiny bit but not much.
> 
> The Dracula sample wax melt was awesome and had the whole downstairs of our house smelling wonderful, but the Bonfire scent didn't do much of anything for me. Will keep you all posted as I burn through them.
> 
> -Phibes


Thanks for the update! Much appreciated Phibes!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

adam said:


> I am amazed at bath and bodyworks candles this year. I have been a yankee candle fan in the past and I recently purchased a YC pumpkin jar. I could hardly smell it! I purchased B&BW sweet cinnamon pumpkin and it smelled amazing very quickly! I also bought apple pumpkin and harvest coffee!


I agree. I soooo wanted Apple Pumpkin but they had sold out so I settled for Apple Ale. Like I need anymore B&BW candles.....LOL. I am excited for the winter line to come out! Saw some new scents that I am excited for!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I agree. I soooo wanted Apple Pumpkin but they had sold out so I settled for Apple Ale. Like I need anymore B&BW candles.....LOL. I am excited for the winter line to come out! Saw some new scents that I am excited for!


Oh, don't even get me started on the winter scents! I bought soooo many fall scents of my hand soaps from there that I have enough to last until at least February, lol...but I KNOW I will still want to buy the new winter ones, too! I need more people to come over my house and wash their hands...
I'm trying to be a little more careful with my wax cubes...I only bought what I thought I would use up this fall. It killed me to only buy so many and put some of the scents back on the shelf and not buy them, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, don't even get me started on the winter scents! I bought soooo many fall scents of my hand soaps from there that I have enough to last until at least February, lol...but I KNOW I will still want to buy the new winter ones, too! I need more people to come over my house and wash their hands...
> I'm trying to be a little more careful with my wax cubes...I only bought what I thought I would use up this fall. It killed me to only buy so many and put some of the scents back on the shelf and not buy them, lol.


I do wish B&BW would make wax melts/cubes also! Their candles are so great and I do use the wax from the candle pool in my warmers and they work wonderfully. The YC Apple Pumpkin is great too! I know I keep going on about it but its sooo good! If you have a Hallmark go check it out they were all on sale for .99 cents a tart (better than the normal $1.99... lol) yum yum!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I do wish B&BW would make wax melts/cubes also! Their candles are so great and I do use the wax from the candle pool in my warmers and they work wonderfully. The YC Apple Pumpkin is great too! I know I keep going on about it but its sooo good! If you have a Hallmark go check it out they were all on sale for .99 cents a tart (better than the normal $1.99... lol) yum yum!!


Oh, yes! I do also wish BBW made wax cubes!!! I LOVE the scents, but don't burn candles as often ever since I got my wax warmer. (I LOVE candles, but I have 4 cats and I worry about having them lit on a daily basis.) I never though of using the wax from the candles in the warmer...hmmm....
I haven't smelled the YC Apple Pumpkin yet, I'm sure I would like it...I'm just too lazy to buy one and cut in into pieces to fit in my mini warmer, lol. I have to wait til I get my big warmer!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just (finally) finished a MacIntosh jar. On deck for tomorrow.... Pumpkin Patch.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, yes! I do also wish BBW made wax cubes!!! I LOVE the scents, but don't burn candles as often ever since I got my wax warmer. (I LOVE candles, but I have 4 cats and I worry about having them lit on a daily basis.) I never though of using the wax from the candles in the warmer...hmmm....
> I haven't smelled the YC Apple Pumpkin yet, I'm sure I would like it...I'm just too lazy to buy one and cut in into pieces to fit in my mini warmer, lol. I have to wait til I get my big warmer!


I dislike how YC tarts are like crumbly and powdery when you break them up. I wish they were soft so they melted better.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> I dislike how YC tarts are like crumbly and powdery when you break them up. I wish they were soft so they melted better.


That's good to know...I won't try to buy and break one, lol. I'll just wait until I get a large warmer.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's good to know...I won't try to buy and break one, lol. I'll just wait until I get a large warmer.


Yeah I only use half a tart in my large warmers & it's a messsssss when I do it. It like crumbles? Hard to explain. I lay down a paper towel or napkin, cut it in half and add the mess to the warmer then just wrap the other half in plastic wrap.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I recently bought this candle at TJ Maxx. A google search doesn't really yield many results and no official website, so I'm not exactly sure who makes them. However, they smell amazing! Very unique scents, they seem like something straight from a witch's kitchen. I haven't burned it yet, but the smell of this one (licorice & snakeweed) was enough to make me try it. Plus, I love the label and the jar it came in.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Well what I ordered so far, have not burned any of them yet though, is Candy Corn from Yankee, and witches brew and trick or treat, and Halloween. The Halloween one I smelled in their catalog smells like black liquorice, looking forward to trying it. I have used the candy corn and witches brew last year and liked them a lot.

Also bought a Halloween box set from Dark Candles, hoping they smell good. I will post once I start using them


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

the halloween box set you can see on my youtube channel


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Just_Tim -- thank you for sharing! Great video!  I need to try Dark Candles already! lolol.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I recently bought this candle at TJ Maxx. A google search doesn't really yield many results and no official website, so I'm not exactly sure who makes them. However, they smell amazing! Very unique scents, they seem like something straight from a witch's kitchen. I haven't burned it yet, but the smell of this one (licorice & snakeweed) was enough to make me try it. Plus, I love the label and the jar it came in.


After a bit of googling I think that candle is made by DW Home. They have a 'site' but it is 'under construction'......that candle is on Ebay though.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

happythenjaded said:


> I agree. I soooo wanted Apple Pumpkin but they had sold out so I settled for Apple Ale. Like I need anymore B&BW candles.....LOL. I am excited for the winter line to come out! Saw some new scents that I am excited for!



Just for anyone who is interested... Walmart now has an Apple Pumpkin Candle, and it smells just like the YC/B&BW ones. Honestly. And best of all? $5. Go get it at Wally. You'll save $23.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> Just for anyone who is interested... Walmart now has an Apple Pumpkin Candle, and it smells just like the YC/B&BW ones. Honestly. And best of all? $5. Go get it at Wally. You'll save $23.


I was in Wal-Mart and did see these as well. Very similar to the YC/BBW ones but I wasn't sure of how well they burn and the throw? Have you burned this one yet?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't tried the Apple Pumpkin one specifically yet, but I buy a LOT of Wally candles, and they burn very well. The Hazelnut Cream is a favorite of mine and my husband's, and when we burn it the entire house smells like a latte. I've also never had much of a problem with them burning unevenly, but the few times they have I just put them on the candle warmer and let them melt that way - still smells fabulous.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> I haven't tried the Apple Pumpkin one specifically yet, but I buy a LOT of Wally candles, and they burn very well. The Hazelnut Cream is a favorite of mine and my husband's, and when we burn it the entire house smells like a latte. I've also never had much of a problem with them burning unevenly, but the few times they have I just put them on the candle warmer and let them melt that way - still smells fabulous.


Thanks for the info! I will have to try then! They were fairly large jars for $5 and they have a smaller option for $3.50 so thats a great deal. I saw a pack too that had like 2 jars and some smaller ones or something too for like $10 ?


----------



## Jally (Sep 4, 2013)

You guys are making me insanely jealous!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Even though it's insanely, unseasonably hot here in my area, I decided to light my "Marshmallow Fireside" candle by White Barn (that I got for Christmas last year) and pretend it's fall-like outside, lol. I have lit this once before just to try it out, and it smelled good, but I only let it burn a short time. I have had it lit for about 10 minutes or so now, and it has an incredible throw! Wow! I can't believe how quickly the scent filled the house! It really does smell like a toasted marshmallow. Mmmmmm. I may have to save a little of this candle to burn Friday evening, since the temps are supposed to cool off MAJORLY and we plan to have a small bonfire for ourselves with...you guessed it...Marshmallows!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Even though it's insanely, unseasonably hot here in my area, I decided to light my "Marshmallow Fireside" candle by White Barn (that I got for Christmas last year) and pretend it's fall-like outside, lol. I have lit this once before just to try it out, and it smelled good, but I only let it burn a short time. I have had it lit for about 10 minutes or so now, and it has an incredible throw! Wow! I can't believe how quickly the scent filled the house! It really does smell like a toasted marshmallow. Mmmmmm. I may have to save a little of this candle to burn Friday evening, since the temps are supposed to cool off MAJORLY and we plan to have a small bonfire for ourselves with...you guessed it...Marshmallows!


Yay!! Def my favorite BBW candle this season!!! Stock up


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Yay!! Def my favorite BBW candle this season!!! Stock up


Lol, yeah, now that I have been able to finally burn it, I want more! I was just now checking to see if BBW was still making the scent, lol. Oh, how I wish they had wax cubes!!!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, yeah, now that I have been able to finally burn it, I want more! I was just now checking to see if BBW was still making the scent, lol. Oh, how I wish they had wax cubes!!!


ME TOO! 

Funng thing is I didnt like the scent last year... IDK if the scent changed or if I changed LOL. But this year its def my top pick! It's a perfect blend!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> ME TOO!
> 
> Funng thing is I didnt like the scent last year... IDK if the scent changed or if I changed LOL. But this year its def my top pick! It's a perfect blend!


LOL, well, since this is last years candle, I'll have to sniff the new one to see if it changed or if it's just you!  If I find it at my store, I'll let you know!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL, well, since this is last years candle, I'll have to sniff the new one to see if it changed or if it's just you!  If I find it at my store, I'll let you know!


WitchyKitty- if its me then there is a problem LOL!! But, I feel the same way with the Cinnamon Pumpkin....the scent seems like its changed this year? *shrugs*


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I recently bought this candle at TJ Maxx. A google search doesn't really yield many results and no official website, so I'm not exactly sure who makes them. However, they smell amazing! Very unique scents, they seem like something straight from a witch's kitchen. I haven't burned it yet, but the smell of this one (licorice & snakeweed) was enough to make me try it. Plus, I love the label and the jar it came in.


That jar would've had me sold too. The scent combination sounds very nice although.. no idea what snake weed smells like lol. I wonder if it's someone local there that makes them and sells them to your stores. I notice even Walmart will purchase goods from someone local.. my closest Walmart sells honey from a couple of local bee keepers. This might be why you can't find it? I'll try to find info on your candle too since I'm curious


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> WitchyKitty- if its me then there is a problem LOL!! But, I feel the same way with the Cinnamon Pumpkin....the scent seems like its changed this year? *shrugs*


I haven't smelled the candles, but I smelled the CP soaps this year and they still pretty much smell the same as mine from last year. Who knows, lol. I'm sure companies do change scents a tiny bit here and there on occasion depending on ingredient prices and customer likes/dislikes, ect.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I haven't smelled the candles, but I smelled the CP soaps this year and they still pretty much smell the same as mine from last year. Who knows, lol. I'm sure companies do change scents a tiny bit here and there on occasion depending on ingredient prices and customer likes/dislikes, ect.


Now I am worried something is wrong wif me nose!  LOLOL !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, does anyone here use potpourri?? I have a sachet in my bathroom in a basket with the hand towels and a dish in my kitchen (I swap the kitchen dish out for a cool pumpkin pot this time of year, lol.) that I like to have potpourri in. I need to refill them with new stuff, but I cannot find a decent smelling scent this year ANYWHERE! I'm starting to think it's me, because every one I open and sniff smells awful to me so far. Has anyone else noticed this? I can barely even smell the actual scent in them that they are supposed to be...just a pungent, dead leaf and chemical type scent is all I can smell.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I recently bought this candle at TJ Maxx. A google search doesn't really yield many results and no official website, so I'm not exactly sure who makes them. However, they smell amazing! Very unique scents, they seem like something straight from a witch's kitchen. I haven't burned it yet, but the smell of this one (licorice & snakeweed) was enough to make me try it. Plus, I love the label and the jar it came in.


Oh I had that in my hand today in the store, but didn't pull the trigger. Let me know what you think when you melt it!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, does anyone here use potpourri?? I have a sachet in my bathroom in a basket with the hand towels and a dish in my kitchen (I swap the kitchen dish out for a cool pumpkin pot this time of year, lol.) that I like to have potpourri in. I need to refill them with new stuff, but I cannot find a decent smelling scent this year ANYWHERE! I'm starting to think it's me, because every one I open and sniff smells awful to me so far. Has anyone else noticed this? I can barely even smell the actual scent in them that they are supposed to be...just a pungent, dead leaf and chemical type scent is all I can smell.


Eewww... that's too bad. I was on here the other day mentioning that I should dig out my old potpourri burner but, I haven't seen the potpourri around in ages. But, then someone mentioned there was some at the DT stores. Have you tried those?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, does anyone here use potpourri?? I have a sachet in my bathroom in a basket with the hand towels and a dish in my kitchen (I swap the kitchen dish out for a cool pumpkin pot this time of year, lol.) that I like to have potpourri in. I need to refill them with new stuff, but I cannot find a decent smelling scent this year ANYWHERE! I'm starting to think it's me, because every one I open and sniff smells awful to me so far. Has anyone else noticed this? I can barely even smell the actual scent in them that they are supposed to be...just a pungent, dead leaf and chemical type scent is all I can smell.


Completely outrageous prices but Thymes makes amazing potpourri. We have a local boutique that carries it and sometimes they will put them on 50-75% at end of season. http://www.thymes.com/Products/Potpourris/

Also if you have a Crabtree & Evelyn outlet they do 50-75% off most of the time on their home fragrance and always have potpourri! 

I've gotten some at Bed, Bath, and Beyond also that isnt too pricey. 

These are the CT&E potpourri's that I go for because they are visually appealing, smell great, AND come with a bottle of oil that you can add to it when the scent dies down. They are typically $35 a box I think but eBay sells them cheaper most of the time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crabtree-Ev...421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca418a05

Just some suggestions. If you can get a deal on Thymes or Crabtree I'd go with one of those for exceptional quality. I dont use potpourri often but I do usually in the fall/winter mostly for decoration purposes but.. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Completely outrageous prices but Thymes makes amazing potpourri. We have a local boutique that carries it and sometimes they will put them on 50-75% at end of season. http://www.thymes.com/Products/Potpourris/
> 
> Also if you have a Crabtree & Evelyn outlet they do 50-75% off most of the time on their home fragrance and always have potpourri!
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is for decoration, mostly. I don"t have any of those stores, unfortunately. I get nervous buying scented stuff online because I can't sniff it first...I have limited funds, so I'd hate to waste it if I ended up not liking it. I will check BB&B next time I go out of town. I used to find them all over that I liked the scent of...but not this year! I think I've checked Micheal's, Hobby Lobby, Walmart, Big Lots, Dollar General and several other random stores I found while out of town. If I entered a store and saw potpourri, I sniffed it, lol. I was seriously thinking it was me...but everything else that is scented all smells good to me, just not potpourri! Guess I'll keep on sniffin'! LOL! I may have to peek into those brands you listed anyway, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Eewww... that's too bad. I was on here the other day mentioning that I should dig out my old potpourri burner but, I haven't seen the potpourri around in ages. But, then someone mentioned there was some at the DT stores. Have you tried those?


Gosh, I have tried so many lately that I can't remember if I tried the DT ones again or not. I may have, but I can't remember. I'll try those again next time I'm up there.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Gosh, I have tried so many lately that I can't remember if I tried the DT ones again or not. I may have, but I can't remember. I'll try those again next time I'm up there.


My guess is that they're probably not that good but, ya never know. Let me know whatcha think because it'll be a while 'til I get there.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, mine is for decoration, mostly. I don"t have any of those stores, unfortunately. I get nervous buying scented stuff online because I can't sniff it first...I have limited funds, so I'd hate to waste it if I ended up not liking it. I will check BB&B next time I go out of town. I used to find them all over that I liked the scent of...but not this year! I think I've checked Micheal's, Hobby Lobby, Walmart, Big Lots, Dollar General and several other random stores I found while out of town. If I entered a store and saw potpourri, I sniffed it, lol. I was seriously thinking it was me...but everything else that is scented all smells good to me, just not potpourri! Guess I'll keep on sniffin'! LOL! I may have to peek into those brands you listed anyway, though.


Let me know what kind of scents you are looking for and the price range and I will be on the lookout for you. I know that really doesnt help since you still cannot smell them but LOL. And my nose is apparently under construction LOL  But I dont mind checking some out for you and letting you know!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Let me know what kind of scents you are looking for and the price range and I will be on the lookout for you. I know that really doesnt help since you still cannot smell them but LOL. And my nose is apparently under construction LOL  But I dont mind checking some out for you and letting you know!


Hmmm...well, I prefer colors of the potpourri to be mostly natural colors if possible, not too many large pieces since my holders are smaller and a few are quite narrow and scents I tend to like are spices, apples, vanillas, ect. I had a Hazelnut/coffee type of scent one year that I adored!!! Haven't found anything like it since. Yeah, if you see anything in stores that smell good to you, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...well, I prefer colors of the potpourri to be mostly natural colors if possible, not too many large pieces since my holders are smaller and a few are quite narrow and scents I tend to like are spices, apples, vanillas, ect. I had a Hazelnut/coffee type of scent one year that I adored!!! Haven't found anything like it since. Yeah, if you see anything in stores that smell good to you, let me know! Thanks!


Got it! I am a master of scents so I will report back soon


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

> After a bit of googling I think that candle is made by DW Home. They have a 'site' but it is 'under construction'......that candle is on Ebay though.


Thanks for the info! I was really curious how such a wonderful candle has so little information.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

I got some candy corn tarts from yankee and the smell was light. Are they all like that or did i just get a defective one?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just popped in a BH&G Candied Caramel Apple wax cube...wow...that's a lot of caramel scent! Not much apple, but the caramel scent is quite yummy...like an expensive gourmet caramel candy! Really fills the house nicely.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just popped in a BH&G Candied Caramel Apple wax cube...wow...that's a lot of caramel scent! Not much apple, but the caramel scent is quite yummy...like an expensive gourmet caramel candy! Really fills the house nicely.


Is it reaaaaaaally sweet?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

happythenjaded said:


> Is it reaaaaaaally sweet?


I wouldn't say it's so sweet that it gave me a toothache, lol, it's rich though. It's hard to say how sweet a scent is, as every one has a different sense of how sweet things are. For example...I work in a bakery. When I walk in the door each morning, it smells almost sickeningly sweet of sugar. This scent isn't like that. Yes, there is definitely sweetness, as caramel is made from sugar...but it's a darker, richer tone of sweetness, just like if you melted down an expensive caramel on the stove top for dipping apples. The house still has light hints of the scent even with the warmer not turned on since last night!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wouldn't say it's so sweet that it gave me a toothache, lol, it's rich though. It's hard to say how sweet a scent is, as every one has a different sense of how sweet things are. For example...I work in a bakery. When I walk in the door each morning, it smells almost sickeningly sweet of sugar. This scent isn't like that. Yes, there is definitely sweetness, as caramel is made from sugar...but it's a darker, richer tone of sweetness, just like if you melted down an expensive caramel on the stove top for dipping apples. The house still has light hints of the scent even with the warmer not turned on since last night!



Thank you-- that sounds great!! I might have to try that one!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

They have... gone... too... far. 









http://www.yankeecandle.com/thanksgiving-dinner/turkey-stuffing


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Oh my word! They have gone way too far ! Did they not learn from the fiasco that was "Mmmm Bacon"?
The candle that smelled like Beggin' Strips dog treats. Gross!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hilda said:


> They have... gone... too... far.
> 
> View attachment 175156
> 
> ...


Ick. That's exactly what I thought when I saw this.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

They made a bacon candle?!! Hahaha what?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HHMM...... A turkey and stuffing candle. I'll take 0 please. GROSS


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Lea32R said:


> They made a bacon candle?!! Hahaha what?


Oh yeah... Just recently. It was disgusting. It smelled like Beggin'' Strips dog treats with a hint of BBQ sauce. 
Soooooo gross!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeewwww...meat scented candles?! This vegetarian says no...
However, I do love the smell of the spices in our family's stuffing recipe and the kitchen smells fantastic at Thanksgiving...but I think it would NOT be good as a candle, lol.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Oh yeah... Just recently. It was disgusting. It smelled like Beggin'' Strips dog treats with a hint of BBQ sauce.
> Soooooo gross!!!


That's aweful!!! I guess they don't realize just because we like the smell of dinner cooking.. that we DON'T want it in candle form artificially stinking up the house. Smelling a "somewhat like dinner" all day long doesn't appeal to me in the least bit.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OHHHHHHH They have a rub & smell sample in the catalog! LOLOL It smells like sage.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hilda said:


> OHHHHHHH They have a rub & smell sample in the catalog! LOLOL It smells like sage.


Yep. It smells like stuffing, sage & bread, more than turkey. It's just weird.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Yep. It smells like stuffing, sage & bread, more than turkey. It's just weird.


I guess I could tolerate this smell, it it was more like fresh bread and sage. But the thought of gravy-in-a-candle makes me queasy.


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha (Sep 30, 2013)

That is just gross enough to send as a scary teaser...because really people, the idea that someone thought THAT was a good idea for a candle is just plain scary.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Who wants their home to smell like fried pig? Gross.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I'm not sure why they think this is a good idea. When it comes to food scented candles( for me personally), I like the sweet/baked goods scents...I don't think "Mmmm a savory/meat scented candle!"...AT ALL!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL.... I know B&BW had that baguette candle... and every time I smelled it I would say "NOPE" LOL.... just a horrible idea. But, I know a lot of people love that candle...... guess it just depends. I only want to smell warm baked bread when its going in my mouth. But, I supposed I'd rather have a bread scented candle over a bacon scented candle...................


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's tonight's random thoughts on the autumn scents of 2013 - 
*My favorite smell is still Yankee Candle's Spiced Pumpkin, no contest. Just heavenly. 
*I tried a bunch of new wax melts this year with a whole range of results. I love the new YC easy clean melts, but they are definitely the most pricey. I was hesitant to try the Glade brand because I didn't want the house to smell like an air freshener, and unfortunately the Fall Hayride scent did just that. I burned one square and threw the rest out.
*I'd like to hear some more reviews from people who ordered Dark Candles! I'll hold off on those until next year since this year's budget is dwindling. 
*I can't wait to burn Witch's Brew from YC. I think I'm going to start a tradition and only burn it on Halloween night.
*I forgot to mention earlier that I also add scent to my fog! Last year we mixed Gothic and Swampy Marsh (both Froggy's scent additives) to create a perfect graveyard setting. We had several kids comment that it smelled so good at our house!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful October so far!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree...the Glade and Febreeze type wax melts do smell like air freshener. I hate the smell of air fresheners...
I didn't buy enough Fall scented wax cubes to last me through the Season...and everywhere around me is sold out and now stocking Winter/Holiday scents. I need to go hunting, I suppose. I had planned on getting a scentsy pack or two when I went to our local orchard's craft fair, but I ended up not being able to go.


----------



## ImYourReaperMuahahaha (Sep 30, 2013)

SeEmS lIkE i DiD mY hOmEwOrK wHeN i SeNt OuT tHaT lAsT tEaSeR.......MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Halloween Scream said:


> Here's tonight's random thoughts on the autumn scents of 2013 -
> *My favorite smell is still Yankee Candle's Spiced Pumpkin, no contest. Just heavenly.
> *I tried a bunch of new wax melts this year with a whole range of results. I love the new YC easy clean melts, but they are definitely the most pricey. I was hesitant to try the Glade brand because I didn't want the house to smell like an air freshener, and unfortunately the Fall Hayride scent did just that. I burned one square and threw the rest out.
> *I'd like to hear some more reviews from people who ordered Dark Candles! I'll hold off on those until next year since this year's budget is dwindling.
> ...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Here's tonight's random thoughts on the autumn scents of 2013 -
> *My favorite smell is still Yankee Candle's Spiced Pumpkin, no contest. Just heavenly.
> *I can't wait to burn Witch's Brew from YC. I think I'm going to start a tradition and only burn it on Halloween night.
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful October so far!


(high five) I'm with you. Spiced Pumpkin still rules!
Also... I think that is a brilliant idea about saving the Witche's Brew for that special night (or during a party). It is going to be PERFECT in my new dark creepy Witches Kitchen. I am so excited!

You know twice now... the 'aftersmell' (like an aftertaste) on the Pumpkin Apple (or is is Apple Pumpkin?) seemed a little like faint lingering cigar to me. I thought I was nuts, but then my husband said the same thing. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Hilda said:


> You know twice now... the 'aftersmell' (like an aftertaste) on the Pumpkin Apple (or is is Apple Pumpkin?) seemed a little like faint lingering cigar to me. I thought I was nuts, but then my husband said the same thing. Anyone else getting this?


It does have a smokey scent after awhile to me. Like once the sweetness fades it's almost like a fireplace scent to me when the fire goes out. How odd LOL.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to love Yankee Candle jar candles but recently everything from them in jar form has been disappointing for me. Usually when I want to try a new scent I will get it in tart first. I recently got Spice Pumpkin in tart and there was no throw at all. I then tried Apple Pumpkin and loved it in tart form. I picked it up in a large jar and the scent was very different. It smelled like a burnt faint version of the tart. It wouldn't even fill my office and I even closed the door and left for a while and came back. I can tell that Yankee Candle is doing something different with their jars and changing something because they are not as strong as they used to be. I don't think I am picky. I just want my candles to smell like they say they do and give a nice throw.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Walmart has some kind of pumpkin and fall scents that are the same size as YC, but way cheaper($6)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

happythenjaded said:


> It does have a smokey scent after awhile to me. Like once the sweetness fades it's almost like a fireplace scent to me when the fire goes out. How odd LOL.


That is so interesting to hear! 
I do have two skellies sitting at my dining room table, and the female is dressed like a flapper, and the male is dressed very dapper with a cigar in his mouth (think Great Gatsby or Titanic style)... Perhaps the 'smoky' aftersmell of Apple Pumpkin lends some authenticity to my scene!! LOL


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Hilda said:


> That is so interesting to hear!
> I do have two skellies sitting at my dining room table, and the female is dressed like a flapper, and the male is dressed very dapper with a cigar in his mouth (think Great Gatsby or Titanic style)... Perhaps the 'smoky' aftersmell of Apple Pumpkin lends some authenticity to my scene!! LOL


Thats too funny! You should try Apple Ale from BBW-- it will go well with the cigar LOL. On a side note-- Apple Ale is very strong in my opinion. I didnt even have to light it the next day because I could still smell it. 

I did hit up the 2/22 BBW candle sale this weekend and picked up some winter scents! I love the winter scents from BBW. Vanilla Snowflake is my favorite so far this year. I also picked up Snow Day and Sparkling Icesikles, love them all! Winter Fig was OK....but I passed. I've been sick and for some reason that scent just really didnt appeal to me at the moment LOL. Its very woodsy so I know I will love it when I feel better!


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

If anyone is interested-- TODAY ONLY the Scentsy 'Ghouls & Ghosts' warmer is on sale for $8.75 (Orig $35 ) as a part of their Monster Monday Sale! I almost caved and bought it but I have one pretty similar that I love so.... Just thought I'd let everyone else out there know that wanted to try Scentsy warmers but didnt want to pay $35-$40. 

The sale is today only like I mentioned!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am REALLY sad to report that I can't use the Dark Candles. I did try to buy only ones that were described with food scents, but even they have some underlying perfume to them that sets of my headaches. Even just opening the cellophane bag that the Dark Carnival candle was in was enough to get a headache started. I'm so sad over this.


----------

